# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Всё надоело. Хочу просто исчезнуть.

## Remarque

Всем привет.

Мне 32, родился в Москве, но уже много лет живу в Германии.

Не менее десяти лет меня преследуют мысли о су.

 Серьёзных проблем со здоровьем, насколько я знаю, нет. В финансовом плане более-менее обеспечен.
Выгляжу намного моложе своего возраста. Мне больше 26-ти лет никто не даёт. Но ведь есть есть же ещё и психологическй возраст. В общем, я чувствую себя на 40 лет, а то и на 45.

Многие годы любил читать, в особенности Тургенева, Диккенса, Ремарка, Гюго. Но сейчас не могу заставить себя даже за месяц прочитать одну-единственную книгу. А ведь я по образованию гуманитарий. Закончил магистратуру престижного немецкого универа, а затем учился по обменной программе в МГУ на филфаке.
Одно время занимался серьёзно спортом. Даже ходил на секцию по лёгкой атлетике, но сейчас и к спорту интерес пропал.
Личной жизни нет. В реальной жизни познакомиться не получается, а сайтам знакомств я не доверяю.
Примерно раз год бываю в Москве. Мог бы там без проблем остаться насовсем, благо у нас там сохранилась своя квартира, но и там я чувствую себя лишним. Сохранил контакты с бывшими одноклассниками в Москве, но ведь у всех свои проблемы. Конечно же, собираемся, когда приезжаю в Россию, но мне неудобно их отвлекать от дел.
У меня есть доступ к очень сильным препаратам. Боюсь, что в состоянии сильной тоски, которая периодически на меня находит, наглотаюсь их.
Хотелось бы уйти по-тихому, потому что просто не вижу смысла жить. 

Буду рад пообщаться с кем-нибудь, у кого похожие проблемы.

----------


## Aare

> Буду рад пообщаться с кем-нибудь, у кого похожие проблемы.


 Откровенно говоря, не очень-то поняла какие конкретно у теюбя проблемы))

----------


## Sebastian

> Откровенно говоря, не очень-то поняла какие конкретно у тебя проблемы))


 Дело в том, что:



> Мне больше 26-ти лет никто не даёт. 
> ***
> Личной жизни нет. В реальной жизни познакомиться не получается
> ***
> я чувствую себя лишним

----------


## tempo

Мне видится, что дело в "НЕ ВИЖУ смысла".
Типа предел - жратьё-бытьё - достигнут.
Вероятно, так и есть - в социальном плане. Ну а как насчёт планов других?

----------


## Aare

> Дело в том, что:


 Игорёк это называл "токсикоз" и "п*здострадание")) Я конечно понимаю что такое недолюб, хотя меня чаша сия миновала. Но по-моему у местных мужчин эта трагедия вселенского масштаба встречается что-то очень уж часто и носятся с ней как с писаной торбой. Хотя это твоё предположение, может ангст у товарища Remarque имеет более глубокие или вообще иные корни.

----------


## NEET

Все носятся: кто-то - с токсикозом, кто-то - со смыслом жизни, а кто-то - со своей внешностью.

----------


## Remarque

Апатия, отсутствие каких-либо целей в жизни, нежелание к чему-нибудь стремиться.

Конечно, можно сейчас посоветовать начать пить антидепрессанты, кои я никогда не принимал, но я не верю, что они мне помогут. Кроме того, если начну их принимать, то превращусь скорее всего в растение, которое не живёт, а лишь существует. Постоянно начнёт клонить в сон, если верить отзывам тех, кто антидепрессанты принимает.
А в таком случае ведь вполне логично задать себе вопрос: "а зачем тогда вообще жить?" Жаль, что нельзя просто заснуть и не проснуться.

----------


## Remarque

> Мне видится, что дело в "НЕ ВИЖУ смысла".
> Типа предел - жратьё-бытьё - достигнут.
> Вероятно, так и есть - в социальном плане. Ну а как насчёт планов других?


 Пока что не научился отвечать с цитатами, но мой верхний коммент - это ответ для Aare. 

В общем, не так давно думал сесть за диссертацию. К слову сказать, в Германии написать её намного проще, чем в России. Думаю, года за два, а то и меньше, написал бы её. Но сейчас не вижу смысла в учёной степени.

Кстати, когда на Украине военный конфликт только начинался, была навязчивая идея поехать на Донбасс, чтобы вступить в ряды ополченцев. 
Я с интересом наблюдал за развитием конфликта, читая "сводки Стрелкова" на страничке "вконтакте". Туда ополченцы выкладывали всю инфу о том, что там происходит.
В общем я бы поехал, но меня остановил страх, что могу вернуться оттуда в инвалидной коляске. Если бы точно знал, что меня там убьют, то поехал бы, наверное.

----------


## Remarque

> Игорёк это называл "токсикоз" и "п*здострадание")) Я конечно понимаю что такое недолюб, хотя меня чаша сия миновала. Но по-моему у местных мужчин эта трагедия вселенского масштаба встречается что-то очень уж часто и носятся с ней как с писаной торбой. Хотя это твоё предположение, может ангст у товарища Remarque имеет более глубокие или вообще иные корни.


 К слову сказать, в публичных домах я не бываю. Да и сильно сомневаюсь, что мне самому было бы заниматься "этим" с совершенно посторонней женщиной.

----------


## tempo

Remrque, здесь набирают в ополчение. Да и в логове врага работа найдётся.

http://radio.zavtra.ru/

----------


## Remarque

> Remrque, здесь набирают в ополчение. Да и в логове врага работа найдётся.
> 
> http://radio.zavtra.ru/


 Спасибо за ссылку. Буду иметь в виду и, возможно, ей воспользуюсь по назначению.

Просто сейчас на Донбассе реальные военные действия перешли в затяжной конфликт, который лишь изредка немного обостряется, поэтому не знаю, есть ли смысл туда ехать. 

Раньше приходило в голову заняться волонтёрством. Между прочим, я проходил в пригороде Берлина альтернативную службу в доме престарелых. Просто не хотелось предавать Россию, служа в немецкой армии, ведь меня реально хотели в неё призвать. Я проходил медкомиссию в бундесвере и меня признали пригодным к службе. Но, как уже сказал, открутился, пойдя служить на гражданку. Впрочем, перидически всё равно ощущаю себя предателем, ведь мой дедушка во врема ВОВ мочил немцев по полной.

----------


## tempo

Украина - пример того, к чему приводят запущенные болезни. Надо было мочить гадёныша в сортире, а не только декларировать это.

пообще, жизнь очень хорошо выравнивает сознательно сознательное отношение к ней...

(кстати, Ремарк - один из моих любимых писателей. Недавно перечитал всё что нашёл)

----------


## Aare

Если что, то смертность в ИГИЛ по всей видимости заметно выше, чем в донбасском ополчении)
Что-то есть очень интантильное и отталкивающее в идее рассматривать чью-то войну как способ СУ. Тоже мне, лорд Байрон в Греции.

Кстати антидепрессанты не приводят к овощеподобному состоянию) Как вариант бороться с беспросветной апатией и быть пободрее - они очень даже хороши. Нужны ли они или нет, решает врач, сходи к нему, не надо бояться этих мифов про то, как в овоща превращаешься) Это не про антидепрессанты точно.
Что до "от них хочется спать" - да тоже не со всех хочется спать и не всем. И потом, если ьы и хотелось. Спать - это прекрасно)

----------


## tempo

Aare, а ЭТУ войну как париант смысла? Ведь Remarque именно его хочет. И фашистов не любит к тому ж.

----------


## Aare

Tempio, только без украиносрачей)) Как вариант СУ эта война как раз очень плохой вариант. А раз больше ни за чем ему там быть не нужно, то и не надо там быть, видимо.

----------


## Remarque

> Украина - пример того, к чему приводят запущенные болезни. Надо было мочить гадёныша в сортире, а не только декларировать это.
> 
> пообще, жизнь очень хорошо выравнивает сознательно сознательное отношение к ней...
> 
> (кстати, Ремарк - один из моих любимых писателей. Недавно перечитал всё что нашёл)


 А я вот пока что не осилил все книги Ремарка, хотя мне тоже очень нравится его творчество. Например, роман "Искра жизни" бросил читать уже в самом начале. Мне реально больно читать все те подробности в концлагере. Не хватало ещё, чтобы меня после прочтения этой книги забрали в психбольницу.

----------


## Remarque

> Если что, то смертность в ИГИЛ по всей видимости заметно выше, чем в донбасском ополчении)
> Что-то есть очень интантильное и отталкивающее в идее рассматривать чью-то войну как способ СУ. Тоже мне, лорд Байрон в Греции.
> 
> Кстати антидепрессанты не приводят к овощеподобному состоянию) Как вариант бороться с беспросветной апатией и быть пободрее - они очень даже хороши. Нужны ли они или нет, решает врач, сходи к нему, не надо бояться этих мифов про то, как в овоща превращаешься) Это не про антидепрессанты точно.
> Что до "от них хочется спать" - да тоже не со всех хочется спать и не всем. И потом, если ьы и хотелось. Спать - это прекрасно)


 Я же проходил уже очень тщательные осмотры в немецком военкомате, а потом ещё другие медкомиссии, что подхожу для гражданской службы.

В случае с немецкой армией ведь понятное дело, что очень серьёзно проверяют психику потенциального новобранца на какие-либо отклонения.
Меня признали в своё время полностью пригодным, а это явно говорит о моей адекватности. Кроме того, меня же потом повторно проверяли на адекватность, но уже для службы в доме престарелых. Проверяла меня уже другая инстанция. Меня опять же признали стопроцентно пригодным.
Я не думаю, что за все эти годы моя психика так изменилась.
Думаю, это просто у меня такой меланхольно-депрессивный характер.
А о приёме антидепрессантов я, к примеру, слышал, что они могут не помочь, но уже за короткий срок, примерно за месяц, сделать принимающего их человека зависимым от них. Типа крепкого наркотика, на который врачи без злого умысла подсадили своего пациента. Такое действительно бывает, пусть и крайне-крайне редко, ведь организм же каждого человека всё-таки имеет свои особенности и индивидуально реагирует на те или иные препараты. В общем, я не планирую принимать какие-либо антидепрессанты. Тогда уж лучше отправлюсь добровольцем на Донбасс. Впрочем, тольно если никаких других подходящих вариантов не найду.

----------


## Sebastian

> А о приёме антидепрессантов я, к примеру, слышал, что они могут не помочь, но уже за короткий срок, примерно за месяц, сделать принимающего их человека зависимым от них. Типа крепкого наркотика, на который врачи без злого умысла подсадили своего пациента. Такое действительно бывает, пусть и крайне-крайне редко, ведь организм же каждого человека всё-таки имеет свои особенности и индивидуально реагирует на те или иные препараты. В общем, я не планирую принимать какие-либо антидепрессанты.


 ... так почти о каждом лекарстве можно сказать, это не повод вообще не лечиться. Парень, в чём дело?

----------


## Sebastian

Ты хочешь убить себя, но боишься подсесть на вещества.

----------


## Aare

> Меня опять же признали стопроцентно пригодным.
> Я не думаю, что за все эти годы моя психика так изменилась.


 Ну а причём тут антидепрессанты. Их принимают не психи, а вполне нормальные люди с впооне нормальной психикой. Просто с депрессией)




> А о приёме антидепрессантов я, к примеру, слышал, что они могут не помочь, но уже за короткий срок, примерно за месяц, сделать принимающего их человека зависимым от них. Типа крепкого наркотика, на который врачи без злого умысла подсадили своего пациента


 Ой, вот тут можешь мне поверить на слово: антидепрессанты это не типа крепкого наркотика)) Зависимость вызывают. Но главное чтоб помогли, зависимость-то там ерундовая, не метадон же)
Ты конечно можешь и не принимать, дело то твоё, и может и в самом деле не надо себя всякой дрянью пичкать. Но всё же ты сейчас занимаешься мифотворчеством вместо того, чтобы дать этим препаратам адекватную оценку)




> Тогда уж лучше отправлюсь добровольцем на Донбасс


 А я вот хочу в Барселону, например, потому что там там не 5 градусов, как в Питере, а ещё море и красота. Так ли тебе нужен этот Донбасс, может съездил отдохнуть бы) В Германии то тоже климат мерзенький, может от него устал?)

----------


## tempo

Aare, укросрач-не-срач - дело вкуса, цыета и запаха )

Можно, к примеру, не стрелять, а поработать на том же Донбассе в медицине. Только вот, как там воспримум немецкое гражданство, и как у  нЯМеччыне воспримут работу на территории врага. И придётся, скорее всего, существенно похерить картеру.

----------


## Remarque

> ... так почти о каждом лекарстве можно сказать, это не повод вообще не лечиться. Парень, в чём дело?


 Да, боюсь. Между прочим, здесь разница весьма существенна и совершенно очевидна, ведь совершив су, я прекрачу свои страдания.

В смысле, душевные мучеия, ведь физических недугов у меня нет.

----------


## Remarque

> Ну а причём тут антидепрессанты. Их принимают не психи, а вполне нормальные люди с впооне нормальной психикой. Просто с депрессией)
> 
> 
> 
> Ой, вот тут можешь мне поверить на слово: антидепрессанты это не типа крепкого наркотика)) Зависимость вызывают. Но главное чтоб помогли, зависимость-то там ерундовая, не метадон же)
> Ты конечно можешь и не принимать, дело то твоё, и может и в самом деле не надо себя всякой дрянью пичкать. Но всё же ты сейчас занимаешься мифотворчеством вместо того, чтобы дать этим препаратам адекватную оценку)
> 
> 
> 
> А я вот хочу в Барселону, например, потому что там там не 5 градусов, как в Питере, а ещё море и красота. Так ли тебе нужен этот Донбасс, может съездил отдохнуть бы) В Германии то тоже климат мерзенький, может от него устал?)


 Так ты из Питера? Никогда там не был.

К слову сказать, я раньше много путешествовал. Бывал во Франции, Швейцарии, Бельгии... Про Германию вообще молчу, её-то я изъездил вдоль и поперёк. Но интерес к путешешествиям давно уже пропал.
Кроме того, я вообще не люблю тёплые страны. Меня вполне устраивает умеренный климат. Впрочем, и в Германии для меня чересчур тепло.

----------


## Remarque

> Aare, укросрач-не-срач - дело вкуса, цыета и запаха )
> 
> Можно, к примеру, не стрелять, а поработать на том же Донбассе в медицине. Только вот, как там воспримум немецкое гражданство, и как у  нЯМеччыне воспримут работу на территории врага. И придётся, скорее всего, существенно похерить картеру.


 Так у меня двойное гражданство, как немецкое, так и российское. 
Естественно, я никому на Донбассе не скажу, что из я Германии, если надумаю туда ехать. Возьму с собой лишь российский загранпаспорт. 

Кстати, немецкой крови во мне вообще нет. Это я благодаря отчиму оказался в Германии, который усыновил меня. Сам отчим - русский немец.
Родился он, понятное дело, в Союзе, а не в Германии, да и обычных немцев особо не любит.

----------


## Aare

> Впрочем, и в Германии для меня чересчур тепло.


 Люди, вы откуда ты берётесь, которым нормально 5 градусов летом? Это же ужасно, как вы так живёте?
Раз всё так печально, то даже не знаю, что и сказать

----------


## Remarque

> Люди, вы откуда ты берётесь, которым нормально 5 градусов летом? Это же ужасно, как вы так живёте?
> Раз всё так печально, то даже не знаю, что и сказать


 А что хорошего в жаре? Всё время душно, тело быстро становится липким, постоянно хочется под душ. 

Вот у меня отец родился в  Иркутске. Думаю, любовь к холоду передалась мне по наследству. В смысле, на генетическом уровне. 

В Москве для меня тоже слишком жарко. Там в это время года зачастую даже теплее, чем в Берлине. Поэтому я уже давно не приезжаю в Москву в летние месяцы. Обычно лишь под конец года, либо в самом начале. В том числе и ради снега.

----------


## tempo

Наверное, я завистливая скотина, но: меняю душевные страдания на физические.
Не глядя  :Wink:

----------


## June

*Remarque*, согласись, если бы ты на медкомиссии рассказал о своём желании умереть, тебя бы не признали абсолютно здоровым)

Существует разговорная психотерапия, например когнитивная. Поищи, может у вас в Германии кто-нибудь её практикует.

----------


## Remarque

> Наверное, я завистливая скотина, но: меняю душевные страдания на физические.
> Не глядя


 Если честно, я бы не советовал, ведь жить с моим характером - это реально очень-очень трудно. Я, конечно, понимаю, что инвалидам без рук и без ног намного труднее, чем мне, но у них обычно сила воли и желание жить значительно больше, чем у меня. Да и мне самому ни капли не легче осознавать, что многим людям труднее, чем мне, ведь проблемы любого человека для него наиглобальнейшие. Какое ему дело до других?
Вот и мне примерно так.

----------


## Remarque

> *Remarque*, согласись, если бы ты на медкомиссии рассказал о своём желании умереть, тебя бы не признали абсолютно здоровым)
> 
> Существует разговорная психотерапия, например когнитивная. Поищи, может у вас в Германии кто-нибудь её практикует.


 Не знаю, но я всё-таки не верю, что я болен. Да даже если и болен, то я же как раз не хочу лечиться, а хочу побыстрее уйти из этой жизни.

Между прочим, вообще сильно сомневаюсь, что в этом мире есть хотя бы один-единственный психически здоровый человек. Ведь у любой женщины можно вызвать истерику, если конкретно довести её. Получается, все женщины в какой-то мере психбольные? Просто у кого-то это заметно, а у кого-то нет. Дла обострения же психического состояния нужна подходящая среда. Просто не каждый человек в неё попадает. То же самое можно сказать и о любом мужчине, ведь у любого из нас может случится нервный срыв. Опять же, если его конкретно довести.

Выходит, любой человек - псих, по крайней мере, потенциальный, ведь семена психоза заложены в нас изначально. 

Получается, совершенно психически здоровых людей нет, а есть недоосмотренные.

----------


## trypo

я тоже в армию свалил для суицида , думал хоть там то сдохну -
как раз во владик попал , чечня за горой , но сраный 2003 , компания закончилась и не заслали туда.
ну и в общем для суицида нужна свобода , а армия для этого не готится - там свободы нет :
дисциплина , порядок и пр.
не знаю как на донбассе , но в реальных боевых действиях дисциплина должна быть еще выше, чем в регулярке -
а значит еще меньше свободы для себя.
и хотя в нашей части были случаи висельников , но это чисто дедовщина и ее издержки ,
не запланированный суицид в порыве отчаяния.
армия в этом плане сродни антидепрессантам - забивает голову другими проблемами.

на гражданке же другая проблема - большой выбор вариантов и средств :
размывает решение вопроса ,
а надо как то собратся в одну кучку и сделать свое дело.
а когда внутри пустота , даже отчаяние приходится искать целенаправленно.

----------


## June

Если хочешь убиццо, значит хочешь избавиться от страданий. ПТ может подсказать варианты избавления, о которых ты на данный момент не знаешь. Возможно, они проще и комфортнее поездки на Донбасс.

----------


## Remarque

> я тоже в армию свалил для суицида , думал хоть там то сдохну -
> как раз во владик попал , чечня за горой , но сраный 2003 , компания закончилась и не заслали туда.
> ну и в общем для суицида нужна свобода , а армия для этого не готится - там свободы нет :
> дисциплина , порядок и пр.
> не знаю как на донбассе , но в реальных боевых действиях дисциплина должна быть еще выше, чем в регулярке -
> а значит еще меньше свободы для себя.
> и хотя в нашей части были случаи висельников , но это чисто дедовщина и ее издержки ,
> не запланированный суицид в порыве отчаяния.
> армия в этом плане сродни антидепрессантам - забивает голову другими проблемами.
> ...


 Да, всё так, нечего добавить. Но я всё же продумываю возможные варианты. Основной критерий - это чтобы способ был надёжным, ведь не  хочется же остаться инвалидом на всю жизнь. Не хватало ещё быть обузой своим близким. Второе пожелание - это  чтобы су был максимально безболезненным. Да, есть ещё и третие пожелание, но оно плохо согласуется со вторым. В общем, хотелось бы, чтобы в смерти было что-то героическое. Хотелось бы умереть за идею, поэтому и этот вариант с Донбассом.

----------


## Remarque

> Если хочешь убиццо, значит хочешь избавиться от страданий. ПТ может подсказать варианты избавления, о которых ты на данный момент не знаешь. Возможно, они проще и комфортнее поездки на Донбасс.


 А что означает аббревиатура "ПТ"?

----------


## Sebastian

> А что означает аббревиатура "ПТ"?


  Психотерапия.

----------


## Remarque

> Психотерапия.


 Жаль, а то я уж даже начал гуглить, пытаясь найти сайт "ПТ" с максимально эффективными способами су.

----------


## trypo

если уж у тебя есть доступ к "веселым" таблетками -
наврядли стоит искать что-то более безболезненное.

а умирать за идею можно только в боли и страданиях.

----------


## Remarque

> если уж у тебя есть доступ к "веселым" таблетками -
> наврядли стоит искать что-то более безболезненное.
> 
> а умирать за идею можно только в боли и страданиях.


 Да, есть, но боюсь, что откачают и запрут в психбольнице. Просто нет гарантии, что они сработают как нужно. Да ещё и инвалидом могут сделать на всю жизнь, конкретно повредив внутренние органы.

----------


## Sebastian

> Да, есть, но боюсь, что откачают и запрут в психбольнице. Просто нет гарантии, что они сработают как нужно. Да ещё и инвалидом могут сделать на всю жизнь, конкретно повредив внутренние органы.


 Неделя-две в жёлтом доме не так страшно, как может показаться. Тем более, можешь выкрутиться, как наша дорогуша: просто в реанимации приподнести это как не попытку су.

----------


## Sebastian

Я бы даже сказал, как легко передознуться колёсами - но правила форума вопрещают.)

----------


## Aare

> Тем более, можешь выкрутиться, как наша дорогуша: просто в реанимации приподнести это как не попытку су.


 Когда я лежала в больничке от неудачной попытки суицида, одна суицидница научила меня ни в коем случае не говорить, что я попала сюла от попытки суицида. Я сказала, что просто передознулась, и мне выпустили на следующий день. А если бы сказала, что хотела себя убить, меня бы держали там неделю как минимум. Ты об этом случае рассказываешь?)

----------


## Remarque

> Неделя-две в жёлтом доме не так страшно, как может показаться. Тем более, можешь выкрутиться, как наша дорогуша: просто в реанимации приподнести это как не попытку су.


 Понимаешь, в Германии с этим намного жёстче. Здесь если запрут, то уж точно не на неделю-две. Никто моего мнения спрашивать не будет, ведь могут типа сказать, что я опасен для общества, хоть я и попытался навредить только себе самому. Я ведь уже неплохо проинформировал себя, почитав форумы немецких ПНД, да и законы на эту тему просмотрел. Одним словом, церемониться не станут, если их что-то во мне не устроит.

----------


## Remarque

Да, кстати, вчера ночью читал истории других юзеров. Наткнулся и на  твою историю, Ааре, и твои записи в дневнике. В общем, понял, что  хочешь поскорей накопить деньги на операции. Так вот, ты со своим эстонским гражданством без проблем могла бы въехать в Германию, прописаться здесь на совершенно законных основаниях и получать немецкое пособие по безработице. Ведь Эстония же входит в ЕС. Я знаю немало поляков, которые действуют по такой схеме. Им тут платят пособия по безработице, а с поиском работы многие из них совсем не торопятся. К слову сказать, многие из поляков, особенно те из них, кто живёт практически на границе с Германией, прописываются у своих родственников или друзей в Германии, но продолжают при этом жить в Польше, лишь раз в месяц наведываясь в Германию на приём в какое-нибудь ведомство, чтобы подтвердить своим появлением, что живы-здоровы и по-прежнему живут в Германии. Естественно, что немецкия пособия этим полякам продолжают платить.
Да, и ещё по поводу операций. Если операции действительно важные, то государство, точнее, больничные кассы, их оплачивают полностью. А само государство оплачивает еженесячные взносы за страховку  в этих больничных кассых. Конечно же, при условии, что сам пациент малоимущий.

----------


## tempo

а разве в Германии ещё нельзя убиццо просто по собственному хотению? Вроде эвтаназия всё доступнее, ибо биомасса из Африки и своя собственная сильно уплотнила количество штук на м.ка., а для обслуги богатого процента надо всё меньше живности.

----------


## Sebastian

> Ты об этом случае рассказываешь?)


 И ты оказалась куда умнее, чем я на тот момент - проболтал о своих душераздирающих мучениях из за сопливой несчастной любви к парням, которые меня отвергали... пока был в полусознании.  С MDMA и на похоронах можно свою эпитафию продиктовать

***

Не совсем понимаю, кто тебя, Ремарк, может спасти от передоза, если находишься один в запертой квартире и не ждёшь гостей. Меня вот спасли как раз званные гости, с которыми тусил. Был бы я один - ну постучались бы, ну нет, может погулять вышел, как всегда - кто его знает.

----------


## Remarque

> а разве в Германии ещё нельзя убиццо просто по собственному хотению? Вроде эвтаназия всё доступнее, ибо биомасса из Африки и своя собственная сильно уплотнила количество штук на м.ка., а для обслуги богатого процента надо всё меньше живности.


 Насколько я знаю, в Германии разрешена лишь пассивная эвтаназия, в смысле, когда прекращают необходимую терапию для поддержания жизни пациента.
Активная же эвтаназия всё ещё запрещена.

----------


## Remarque

> И ты оказалась куда умнее, чем я на тот момент - проболтал о своих душераздирающих мучениях из за сопливой несчастной любви к парням, которые меня отвергали... пока был в полусознании.  С MDMA и на похоронах можно свою эпитафию продиктовать
> 
> ***
> Не совсем понимаю, кто тебя, Ремарк, может спасти от передоза, если находишься один в запертой квартире и не ждёшь гостей. Меня вот спасли как раз званные гости, с которыми тусил. Был бы я один - ну постучались бы, ну нет, может погулять вышел, как всегда - кто его знает.


 У нас в доме доме довольно тонкие стены. Соседи могут услышать мои стоны или другие подозрительные звуки и, чего доброго, ещё выломают дверь квартиры. Так уж получилось, что у меня с ними хорошие отношения. Увы, это может лишь навредить мне. Впрочем, это не главная причина. 
Меня больше всего беспокоит, что препараты не дадут желаемого результата, ведь каждый человеческий организм индивидуален и реагирует по-разному на те или иные вещества. Кого-то они убьют, а другого начнёт от них тошнить. Конечно, последствия будут и для него него весьма плачевные, но он всё же останется жить, возможно, став  навсегда инвалидом. По крайней мере, это утверждают судмедэксперты, статьи которых я нашёл в сети. В общем, эта самая инвалидность меня пугает больше всего. Не хочу становиться обузой для близких мне людей.
Хочу уйти по-тихому и без лишних проблем для других.

----------


## Aare

> что хочешь поскорей


 Это было так давно) Сейчас мне эта мелочь кажется смешной на фоне куда более тяжелых проблем. И чего я хочу, я уже и сама не знаю.

Зато в моём дневнике соеди недавних звписей можешь хороший способ су найти) У тебя муж с работы пораньше, я думаю, не вернётся, в связи с отсутствием такового)

----------


## Remarque

> Это было так давно) Сейчас мне эта мелочь кажется смешной на фоне куда более тяжелых проблем. И чего я хочу, я уже и сама не знаю.
> 
> Зато в моём дневнике соеди недавних звписей можешь хороший способ су найти) У тебя муж с работы пораньше, я думаю, не вернётся, в связи с отсутствием такового)


 Жаль, что ничем не могу помочь тебе.

Впрочем, главное у тебя есть - любимый человек. Ещё важнее то, что ты умеешь ценить его.

Кстати, Аааре у тебя несомненно есть талант. Это бросается в глаза, когда читаешь твои заметки. Если бы вовремя направила свою энергию в нужное русло, стала бы неплохой писательницей.

----------


## Aare

> Жаль, что ничем не могу помочь тебе.


 Ой, да ладно) Себе бы помог сначала)) 




> Впрочем, главное у тебя есть - любимый человек. Ещё важнее то, что ты умеешь ценить его


 И я беспредельно рада, что он есть)




> Кстати, Аааре у тебя несомненно есть талант. Это бросается в глаза, когда читаешь твои заметки. Если бы вовремя направила свою энергию в нужное русло, стала бы неплохой писательницей.


 Спасибо) К слжалению вдохновение бывает редко. И чаще после каких-то жизненных потрясений

----------


## tempo

Да-да! Донецк и Луганск ждут помощи, а ты тут таблетки перебираешь )

----------


## Remarque

> Ой, да ладно) Себе бы помог сначала)) 
> 
> 
> 
> И я беспредельно рада, что он есть)
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо) К слжалению вдохновение бывает редко. И чаще после каких-то жизненных потрясений


 Ты же понимаешь, что если я себе помогу, то меня уже не будет.
Впрочем, в последние дни тихий голос нашёптывает мне всё бросить и уйти в монастырь. Пока что ещё ненавзязчиво, но всё же. Наверное, у меня уже глюки. 

А твоё отношение к наркоте меня ничуть не удивляет, ведь весь Серебряный век - это кокаин.

----------


## Remarque

> Да-да! Донецк и Луганск ждут помощи, а ты тут таблетки перебираешь )


 Я просто не понимаю, что там сейчас на Донбассе вообще происходит.

Стрелков зачем-то давно уехал. Смотрел программы с его участием на ютюбе. В общем, он очень изменился. Увы, не в лучшую сторону. Такое впечатление, что даже он лично не особо заинтересован в независимости ДЛНР.

Моторолу и Гиви уже убили. Кстати, Моторола незадолго до своей смерти в одном видеоролике признался, что у них там нехилые конфликты даже в собственном строю. Думаю, его свои же и убили из зависти, личных разборок или по заказу украинцев. 

Будь на Донбассе сейчас настоящая война, то было бы смысл туда ехать, а так там какой-то бессмысленный и вялотекущий конфликт.

----------


## Aare

> Ты же понимаешь, что если я себе помогу, то меня уже не будет.


 Ты себе хочешь помочь путем самоубийства? А мне ты помочь хотел аналогичным образом?))
Мне кажется, ты себе мог бы помочь и не прибегая к таким радикальным методам. В конце концов я так и не поняла, что тебе жить мешает кроме отсутствия половнки под боком (что для отправки себя на тот свет кажется мне довольно нелепой причиной)




> Впрочем, в последние дни тихий голос нашёптывает мне всё бросить и уйти в монастырь.


 У меня была такая глупая идея. И поговорив с людьми религиозными, они меня уверели в том, что это очень и очень малодушная идея. Ведь в монастырь идут чтобы посвятить жизнь религии, а не чтобы убежать от себя) Но если уж такая идея закралась в твою голову, то скажи, монастырь какой религии тебя привлёк? И верующий ли ты вообще человек?) И ещё вопрос. Ты в самом деле думаешь, что если будешь скудно есть, менее уютно спать, жить по расписанию, совершать ритуалы в компании незнакомых мужчин и откажешься от женщин, то твоя жизнь станет лучше?




> А твоё отношение к наркоте меня ничуть не удивляет, ведь весь Серебряный век - это кокаин.


 Ну ваще теперь. Если кто что мне скажет про наркоту, то я знаю что ответить: я не наркошка, у меня просто душа поэта-декадента))

----------


## tempo

http://qmp3.org/download?code=l5nkS8...%81&adapter=ok

----------


## Remarque

> Ты себе хочешь помочь путем самоубийства? А мне ты помочь хотел аналогичным образом?))
> Мне кажется, ты себе мог бы помочь и не прибегая к таким радикальным методам. В конце концов я так и не поняла, что тебе жить мешает кроме отсутствия половнки под боком (что для отправки себя на тот свет кажется мне довольно нелепой причиной)
> 
> 
> 
> У меня была такая глупая идея. И поговорив с людьми религиозными, они меня уверели в том, что это очень и очень малодушная идея. Ведь в монастырь идут чтобы посвятить жизнь религии, а не чтобы убежать от себя) Но если уж такая идея закралась в твою голову, то скажи, монастырь какой религии тебя привлёк? И верующий ли ты вообще человек?) И ещё вопрос. Ты в самом деле думаешь, что если будешь скудно есть, менее уютно спать, жить по расписанию, совершать ритуалы в компании незнакомых мужчин и откажешься от женщин, то твоя жизнь станет лучше?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Да, сам лично хочу совершить су. Но тебе не советую этого делать.
Просто понял из твоих записай, что у тебя проблемы со здоровьем, поэтому и написал, что жаль, что ничем не могу тебе помочь. В смысле, помочь выздороветь, а не помочь совершить су. Поэтому живи! К тому же, тебе есть для кого жить.

Да, согласен, что неустроенная личная жизнь далеко не единственная моя проблема. Но ведь у меня же ещё и апатия, и отсутствие каких-либо целей в жизни, и нежелание к чему-либо стремиться. В общем, плыву по течению, не видя смысла в жизни. А какой тогда вообще смысл жить, если всё надоело и приелось? 

Чтобы хоть как-то разнообразить свою жизнь, балую себя постоянно необычными покупками в интернет-магазинах. В обычном магазине такого просто не найти.
Например, совсем недавно наткнулся на итальянское мыло Florinda. Мыло это ручной работы, производится из самых-самых разных фруктов, овощей, цветов, прочих растений и многого-многого другого. К слову сказать, аромат от этого мыла обалденный. С обычным мылом не сравнить. А главное, что это мыло из натуральных ингридиентов, никакой химии.  Там больше ста сортов этого мыла. В общем, когда иду под душ или просто мою руки, то получаю кайф, пусть и ненадолго. Короче, это для меня вместо наркотика. И однозначно круче какого-нибудь одеколона. Погуглил и увидел, что и в России можно купить это мыло в инет-магазине, только вот стоит оно там 480 рублей за стограммовый брусок. Кстати, нашлись люди, которые раскошелились, написав о  нём хвалебные статьи-отзывы. Блин, похоже на рекламу. Но просто хотел на конретном примере показать, каким образом пытаюсь хотя бы немножко скрасить свою жизнь.

Да в бога верю, я православный, соответсвенно, свалил бы в самом-самом крайней случае в православный монастырь. Конечно, если перед этим не наложу на себя руки.
 Знаю, что самоубийство - страшный грех, но что же поделаешь, когда мне жить совсем невмоготу. 
Кстати, люблю слушать лекции Кураева в ютюбе. Он очень интересно рассказывает о религии, не только о православии, но и о буддизме, к примеру.
Не знаю, станет ли в монастыре лучше, но ведь там же очень-очень строгий распорядок дня. Мне просто некогда будет думать о суициде. Я всё время буду занят.

----------


## Remarque

> http://qmp3.org/download?code=l5nkS8...%81&adapter=ok


 Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## Aare

> понял из твоих записай, что у тебя проблемы со здоровьем, поэтому и написал, что жаль, что ничем не могу тебе помочь. В смысле, помочь выздороветь, а не помочь совершить су. Поэтому живи!


 Сам живи) Мне вот для нормальной жизни выздороветь надо. А тебе вообще ничего не надо, только жить начать. Так живи давай и не выделывайся))




> К тому же, тебе есть для кого жить.


 А в чём сложность тебе найти для кого жить?)




> Но ведь у меня же ещё и апатия, и отсутствие каких-либо целей в жизни, и нежелание к чему-либо стремиться. В общем, плыву по течению, не видя смысла в жизни. А какой тогда вообще смысл жить, если всё надоело и приелось?


 Так ведь такая неопределённая гнетущая апатия - как раз самый мякотный случай для похода к врачу за таблеточками и к психологу за балабольством. И то и другое отчасти помогает, почему не попробуешь?
И всё же это лукавство. Всегда можно сесть и хорошенько подумать, что же мешает тебе жить. Выписать на бумажку, чем ты не доволен и почему жизнь такое дерьмо. Также подумать и выписать те аспекты жизнедеятельности людей, которые тебя радуют и которые ты очень хотел бы включить в свою жизнь
 И попытаться эту свою жизнь сделать не такой обрыдлой.
Ну или как вариант понять, что ангст твой трансцендентален и повеситься))
А то такая неопределённость вроде "что-то взгрустнулось" как причина суицида нелепо выглядит, мне кажется.




> Чтобы хоть как-то разнообразить свою жизнь, балую себя постоянно необычными покупками в интернет-магазинах. В обычном магазине такого просто не найти.


 Это неплохой метод получения удовольствия. Но дыру в душе им не заткнёшь, конечно)




> Например, совсем недавно наткнулся на итальянское мыло Florinda.


 Какое чудо-мыло, аж купить захотелось
   *и верёвку намылить*
Ты уже созрел, чтобы быть их промоутером, пусть доплачивают тебе))




> Да в бога верю, я православный, соответсвенно, свалил бы в самом-самом крайней случае в православный монастырь


 А в православных монастырях что думаюто таких сваливальщиках-суицидниках, как думаешь?




> но ведь там же очень-очень строгий распорядок дня. Мне просто некогда будет думать о суициде.


 Тянет тебя всё время в строгие распорядки - то в армию, то в монастырь. Зачем это тебе? Самому себе распорядок не организовать? Вот может взял бы себе за цель - избавиться от этой несамостоятельности и инфантильности. Глядишь, выполнив её и желание самоубиваться уменьшилось бы в разы.


Какая я приставучая и надоедливая, чёрт отвяжешься от меня)

----------


## Sebastian

> Поэтому живи!


 Сам живи!

----------


## Remarque

> Сам живи) Мне вот для нормальной жизни выздороветь надо. А тебе вообще ничего не надо, только жить начать. Так живи давай и не выделывайся))
> 
> 
> 
> А в чём сложность тебе найти для кого жить?)
> 
> 
> 
> Так ведь такая неопределённая гнетущая апатия - как раз самый мякотный случай для похода к врачу за таблеточками и к психологу за балабольством. И то и другое отчасти помогает, почему не попробуешь?
> ...


 Просто это мыло можно же использовать и не по назначению, а значит, и для моей главной цели. К примеру пару брусочков мыла можно расплавить, залить в полиэтиленовый пакет, подождать, пока оно там немного подсохнет и надеть этот пакетик себе на голову, завязав его покрепче.))) 
В общем, и ароматерапия, и су в одном флаконе.)))    

Одним словом, креативно подойти к проблеме по устранению себя из этого мира. Впрочем, этот способ всё равно неэффективен.

Антидепрессанты и поход к психиатру для меня, однако, из принципа отменяются. Да и я сильно сомневаюсь, что врач найдёт у меня какие-нибудь отклонения, если я сам не скажу ему о своих мыслях о су. Я ведь и с виду не похож на психа, но ведь человеческая душа - потёмки, никто не знает, что за мысли у человека в голове.
Ты же читала топик Критика, даже комментила в его теме. Думаю, он уже сделал Это. Вот примерно как он я и мыслю. Разница в том, что я старше его и у меня нет личной жизни. А всё остальное примерно то же самое, те же мотивы.

Да, мне конкретно не хватает самодисциплины. Нужен кто-ти типа ментора-тренера, который бы мной  круглосуточно руководил. Поэтому армия и монастырь далеко не худшая идея. Я просто не могу находиться в свободном плавании.

----------


## Remarque

> Сам живи!


 Да пока что живу, точнее, гнию. Надеюсь, недолго мне осталось коптить небо..

----------


## Aare

> Просто это мыло можно же использовать и не по назначению, а значит, и для моей главной цели. К примеру пару брусочков мыла можно расплавить, залить в полиэтиленовый пакет, подождать, пока оно там немного подсохнет и надеть этот пакетик себе на голову, завязав его покрепче.))) 
> В общем, и ароматерапия, и су в одном флаконе.)))


 Как-то очень уж неэффективно звучит))




> Антидепрессанты и поход к психиатру для меня, однако, из принципа отменяются. Да и я сильно сомневаюсь, что врач найдёт у меня какие-нибудь отклонения, если я сам не скажу ему о своих мыслях о су.


 Вот чё несешь, а)) Почему врач должен гадать что с тобой? Если у тебя будет болеть живот, зуб или голова, ты тоже будешь с врачом играть в эти прятки "угадай что у меня болит"? Ты приходишь к врачу и жалуештся на симптомы. Он обследует и назначет лечение. Он не должен выпытывать где у тебя плохо. Это в твоих интересах рассказать где болит и лечиться, не в его)




> Ты же читала топик Критика


 Этого зазнайки с примативным мышлением и большим саомнением?) "Смотрите, у меня работа, нормальное тело и баба под боком". Мне его сентенции показались наивными.




> Да, мне конкретно не хватает самодисциплины. Нужен кто-ти типа ментора-тренера, который бы мной круглосуточно руководил. Поэтому армия и монастырь далеко не худшая идея. Я просто не могу находиться в свободном плавании.


 Может ты бы походил в церковь, пообщался бы со священниками и религиозными людьми? (только нормальными, не фанатиками) 
Зачем сразу монастырь, религия вполне доступна и для мирян. Если тебе это близко, то может помочь. А если тебе это не близко, то лучше наверное сразу забыть о монастыре, как о идее для тебя неподходящей)

----------


## Remarque

> Как-то очень уж неэффективно звучит))
> 
> 
> 
> Вот чё несешь, а)) Почему врач должен гадать что с тобой? Если у тебя будет болеть живот, зуб или голова, ты тоже будешь с врачом играть в эти прятки "угадай что у меня болит"? Ты приходишь к врачу и жалуештся на симптомы. Он обследует и назначет лечение. Он не должен выпытывать где у тебя плохо. Это в твоих интересах рассказать где болит и лечиться, не в его)
> 
> 
> 
> Этого зазнайки с примативным мышлением и большим саомнением?) "Смотрите, у меня работа, нормальное тело и баба под боком". Мне его сентенции показались наивными.
> ...


 Понимаешь, я просто не верю, что у меня сейчас депрессия. Уверен, что это у меня такой депрессивно-меланхоличный характер. Сколько я себя помню, я всегда был таким. Частично социофоб. Ведь все мы родом из детства, в смысле, характер формируется как раз в детские годы. А у меня было трудное детство.  Когда мне было около пяти лет, мама подала на развод с отцом. С его стороны было по отношению к нам физическое насилие. После развода отец не платил нам алименты. Жили в 90-ые очень-очень бедно. Помню, что как-то раз нужно было купить для школы учебник английского, а у нас на него не было денег. В общем, мне потом очень стыдно было ходить без этого учебника на английский. Мама работала учительницей в школе, но зарабатывала копейки. Кроме того, давала частные уроки на дому, немножко на этом подрабатывая. В общем, даже на еду не всегда хватало. Потом мама вышла замуж за моего отчима и мы переехали в Германию.

Я это всё к тому, что антидепрессанты и психиатр не помогут, ведь характер-то уже давно сформирован. Одним словом, я не верю, что у меня депрессия. 

А со священниками я и так прежде общался, но ничем конкретным они мне помочь не могут.

----------


## Aare

> Понимаешь, я просто не верю, что у меня сейчас депрессия. Уверен, что это у меня такой депрессивно-меланхоличный характер.


 Ну вот, как всегда, на всё свои отговорки. Я не в депрессии, у меня кость широкая))
Впрочем, сама такая же. Лишь бы не делать ничего, а ещё в своём уютненьком болотце поваляться)




> Жили в 90-ые очень-очень бедно. Помню, что как-то раз нужно было купить для школы учебник английского, а у нас на него не было денег. В общем, мне потом очень стыдно было ходить без этого учебника на английский


 О, это моя любимая тема для баек, про нищету в 90-е)) Как спирт воровали с аэродрома и алкоголиками продавали, чтобы те воровали для нас картошку. А ещё как отопления и горячей воды не было, и зимой в квартире температура опускалась до 7 градусов и на оконных рамах от сырости росли грибы. . А ещё мы воровали... ой, ладно, там жесть всякая, твой учебник детский лепет)) Но я не понимаю, как бедность в детстве влияет на мрачную унылость характера во взрослой жизни. Мне кажется, не влияет. Тут явно что-то другое влияет на это.
Но то, что отец козёл был, это печально, конечно. И хотя это очень о многом наверняка может сказать, во Фрейда играть не умею и не буду)




> Я это всё к тому, что антидепрессанты и психиатр не помогут, ведь характер-то уже давно сформирован. Одним словом, я не верю, что у меня депрессия.


 Но поиск новых жизненных ценностей и приоритетов ведь может помочь))




> А со священниками я и так прежде общался, но ничем конкретным они мне помочь не могут.


 Довольно странная идея в таком случае, что поможет монастырь)

----------


## tempo

Remarque, тебе просто скучно жить, а как жить не скучно и осмысленно - не знаешь.

----------


## Remarque

> Ну вот, как всегда, на всё свои отговорки. Я не в депрессии, у меня кость широкая))
> Впрочем, сама такая же. Лишь бы не делать ничего, а ещё в своём уютненьком болотце поваляться)
> 
> 
> 
> О, это моя любимая тема для баек, про нищету в 90-е)) Как спирт воровали с аэродрома и алкоголиками продавали, чтобы те воровали для нас картошку. А ещё как отопления и горячей воды не было, и зимой в квартире температура опускалась до 7 градусов и на оконных рамах от сырости росли грибы. . А ещё мы воровали... ой, ладно, там жесть всякая, твой учебник детский лепет)) Но я не понимаю, как бедность в детстве влияет на мрачную унылость характера во взрослой жизни. Мне кажется, не влияет. Тут явно что-то другое влияет на это.
> Но то, что отец козёл был, это печально, конечно. И хотя это очень о многом наверняка может сказать, во Фрейда играть не умею и не буду)
> 
> 
> ...


 Ааре, я же написал ещё и про насилие со стороны отца. В общем, думаю, что как раз оно и повлияло на мой характер, да и просто ощущение  своей ненужности после развода родителей, даже какое-то чувство вины с моей стороны, что родители разошлись. А бедность лишь усилила восприятие всего этого. 

У меня нет желания к поиску жизненных ценностей и приоритетов. Хочу просто заснуть и не проснуться. 

Монастырь меня интересует из-за строгого распорядка дня. Кроме того, туда не обязательно сразу постригаться в монахи, а можно пойти в качестве так называемого "трудника". Трудников там обеспечивают жильём и питанием, а взамен они помогают братии, работая там. В общем, в качестве трудника можно пробыть в монастыре несколько недель, месяцев, а то и больше. Это уж как с настоятелем монастыря договоришься. 

Кстати, ты смотрела фильм "Остров" с Дюжевым и Сухоруковым? Он как раз на эту тему.

----------


## Remarque

[QUOTE=tempo;166719]Remarque, тебе просто скучно жить, а как жить не скучно и осмысленно - не знаешь.[/QUOT
E] 

Да, примерно так.

----------


## Aare

Ну отец-мерзавец - это ж когда было, сейчас то чего по этому поводу переживать.
А вообще, если я что-то не то сказала, ты не обижайся, я не со зла.




> У меня нет желания к поиску жизненных ценностей и приоритетов. Хочу просто заснуть и не проснуться.


 Как всё-таки грустно у тебя всё. Но можно ведь ещё подоставать чуть-чуть, да?) А что предшествовало твоеиу теперешнему накрытию радостей жизни медным тазом и приходу на наш чудесный форум?) Что-то произошло за последнее время? Или может наоборот что-то не произошло, что хотелось бы?




> Кстати, ты смотрела фильм "Остров" с Дюжевым и Сухоруковым?


 Неа)

----------


## tempo

Обычно я предлагаю убивающимся от скуки напоследок оформить завещание в мою пользу )
Каждому - своё, мне вот не скучно, а трудно, так поможем же друг другу напоследок!
Обезаю взамен регулярную свечку в церкви / палочку Будде / мацу Аврааму и т.д. ))

----------


## Remarque

> Ну отец-мерзавец - это ж когда было, сейчас то чего по этому поводу переживать.
> А вообще, если я что-то не то сказала, ты не обижайся, я не со зла.
> 
> 
> 
> Как всё-таки грустно у тебя всё. Но можно ведь ещё подоставать чуть-чуть, да?) А что предшествовало твоеиу теперешнему накрытию радостей жизни медным тазом и приходу на наш чудесный форум?) Что-то произошло за последнее время? Или может наоборот что-то не произошло, что хотелось бы?
> 
> 
> 
> Неа)


 Да пиши что угодно и сколько угодно. На самом деле, меня очень трудно обидеть. Тем более, что я под защитой монитора. Впрочем, как и ты. Поэтому даже если психану, то в реале всё равно тебя не достану. 
С этим я уже смирился ))  

Просто я к тому, что отношение в детстве всё-таки оставило на мне свой отпечаток. 

На этом сайте я оказался случайно. До этого был уже на похожих форумах. Потом наткнулся на этот. В общем, чисто из интереса зашёл почитать, что люди пишут.
Кстати, не так давно заходил ненадолго на форум социофобов. Так вот, там один юзер предлагал всем форумчанам встретиться в заброшенном здании в Москве и покурить травку. Впрочем, меня удивило совсем не это предложение, а его последняя просьба -  чтобы его все там гладили)) В общем, судя по недоверчивым комментам других юзеров, было видно, что все форумчане заподозрили что-то неладное в его предложении. Уж не маньяк ли он?))  

А упадок настроения у меня начался в апреле, когда вернулся из Москвы.
У меня всегда так бывает, когда возвращуюсь из России в Германию. Какая-то странная форма ностальгии. Наверное, мне просто нужно насовсем вернуться в Россию. Возможно, мне там будет легче, чем в Германии. Не сразу, конечно, а когда привыкну к тамошнему ритму жизни. 

А фильм ты всё-таки при случае посмотри. Уверен, что не пожалеешь.

----------


## Remarque

> Обычно я предлагаю убивающимся от скуки напоследок оформить завещание в мою пользу )
> Каждому - своё, мне вот не скучно, а трудно, так поможем же друг другу напоследок!
> Обезаю взамен регулярную свечку в церкви / палочку Будде / мацу Аврааму и т.д. ))


 Увы, не могу исполнить эту просьбу. Всё завещаю маме, если что.

----------


## tempo

Remarque, я шучу, если что )

А маму не жаль огорчать?

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, я шучу, если что )
> 
> А маму не жаль огорчать?


 Жаль, конечно. Даже очень. Но ведь мне и так тяжело. Тем более, пока я не наложил на себя руки, мне не в чем себя винить. А после будет уже всё равно.

----------


## Aare

> Поэтому даже если психану, то в реале всё равно тебя не достану. 
> С этим я уже смирился ))


 Вроде я ничего такого не пишу, чтоб меня доставать. Разве что если только реально психанешь




> В общем, судя по недоверчивым комментам других юзеров, было видно, что все форумчане заподозрили что-то неладное в его предложении. Уж не маньяк ли он?))


 Почему ж маньяк. Просто извращенец. Я их за версту чую, у меня аллергия на них)




> А упадок настроения у меня начался в апреле, когда вернулся из Москвы.
> У меня всегда так бывает, когда возвращуюсь из России в Германию. Какая-то странная форма ностальгии. Наверное, мне просто нужно насовсем вернуться в Россию. Возможно, мне там будет легче, чем в Германии. Не сразу, конечно, а когда привыкну к тамошнему ритму жизни.


 По Великодержаной соскучился) Ну что делать, всякое в жизни бывает)




> А фильм ты всё-таки при случае посмотри. Уверен, что не пожалеешь.


 Со мной что-то случилось, и я больше не могу смотреть фильмы, увы) Последний фильм смотрела больше года назад.

----------


## tempo

Как же мне спокойно стало, когда я нащёл приемлемый способ су. Настолько, что живу до сих пор, уже лет шесть.

----------


## Sebastian

> *Мне 32*, родился в Москве, но уже много лет живу в Германии.
> 
> ...
> 
> Мне больше 26-ти лет никто не даёт.


 Где ошибка?

----------


## Remarque

> Где ошибка?


 Никакой ошибки здесь нет. Я действительно очень молодо выгляжу для своего возраста. Как минимум 6 лет мне всегда сбрасывают, не зная, сколько мне лет на самом деле.

----------


## Aare

Мне уже под тридцон, но до сих пор без паспорта сигареты в магазине не продают

----------


## Remarque

> Мне уже под тридцон, но до сих пор без паспорта сигареты в магазине не продают


 Радует, что я старше тебя. 

Кстати, со мной на филфаке в своё время училась одна студентка из Эстонии.
Как же она растягивала гласные. Ээээээсти...))  
Понимаю, что это особенность всех финно-угрских языков. Ты, кстати, с русскими словами это по привычке не делаешь?))

----------


## Sebastian

26 - это же хорошо, но как у тебя с внешностью в плане привлекательности?

Мы уже все прекрасно знаем, что тебе скучно жить и тебе не хватает любви. Ремарк, тебе определённо нужна девушка (или парень)

----------


## tempo

Это сейчас нормально, особенно если папа с мамой снабдили правильными генами. Что не мешает вешаццо )

Всего лишь стартовый капитал хороший.

----------


## Remarque

> 26 - это же хорошо, но как у тебя с внешностью в плане привлекательности?
> 
> Мы уже все прекрасно знаем, что тебе скучно жить и тебе не хватает любви. Ремарк, тебе определённо нужна девушка (или парень)


 Внешность у меня довольно заметная. В положительном смысле этого слова. Я брюнет. Во мне немножко греческой крови. Мой дедушка по маминой линии был греком. Думаю, моя внешняя молодость как раз обусловлена этими греческими генами. 
С другой стороны, я не люблю тёплый климат. 

Вторую половинку у меня не получается найти. Была неплохая возможность познакомиться, пока учился в МГУ по обменной программе, ведь у нас в группах обычно было не более двух парней. Ладно, иногда больше, если группа была большой. Но меня в то время интересовали знания, а не серьёзные отношения. Занятия у нас обычно проходили в многоэтажке. Там не только филфак был, но и юридический факультет, к примеру. В общем, я ходил ради интереса на самые разные лекции.

За время учёбы у меня были неоднократно возможности познакомиться. Студентки сами дружески улыбались, даже порой останавливались, когда в коридоре никого не было и оборачивались на меня. Но для меня в то время важнее всего было учёба, ведь это же не какой-нибудь там вуз, а сам МГУ. Я проходил там как гражданин Германии, соответственно, получая немецкую стипендию. Впрочем, у меня и российское гражданство есть. Сама учёба в МГУ была для меня бесплатной. 

В общем, я упустил свой шанс в своё время.

А сейчас нет желания прилагать серьёзные усилия для знакомства. Да и я сам внутренне ощущаю себя лет на 40, хоть и выгляжу молодо.
На сайтах знакомств меня нет. Да и не верю я в них.

----------


## Aare

> кстати, со мной на филфаке в своё время училась одна студентка из Эстонии.
> Как же она растягивала гласные. Ээээээсти...)) 
> Понимаю, что это особенность всех финно-угрских языков. Ты, кстати, с русскими словами это по привычке не делаешь?))


 Я училась в России в русской школе. По началу язык был чужой. Но сейчас я знаю русский намного лучше эстонского, потому как на эстонском почти не общалась уже 20 лет)
А гласный подряд - это да, особенность языка такая. А русским кажется, что эстонцы тянут слова, потому что они заторможенные или потому что у них дикция плохая))

А что до греков. У меня мой мужчина грек. И я считаю, что греки самые красивые люди в мире)) Ещё итальянцы, испанцы. В общем, южные европейцы самые красивые)

----------


## Aare

В сайты знакомств ты зря не веришь. Мне кажется, они очень помогают людям стеснительным в амурных отношениях. Мне показалось, что ты как раз из таких) Но сайтами знакомств надо уметь пользоваться. Там обитает огромное количество всякого отребья. Всяких извращенцев, подлецов, проституток и т.д.. или просто случайных людей. Девушек, с которыми ты хотя бы потенциально мог бы построить отношения, там какие-то доли процента. Если ты с самого начала это понтмаешь, и если научишься отсеивать среди полчищ левых мимокрокодилов нормальных людей, то у тебя будет реальный шанс найти на найтах знакомств свой самородок) Сайты знакомств не плохие, с ними надо просто уметь обращаться)

----------


## Remarque

Как бы тебе получше объяснить моё нежелание находиться на сайте знакомств?

Предположим, человек - это товар. Чтобы получше продать себя, многие на сайтах знакомств выкладывают на сайтах знакомств свои самые лучше фотки, безжалостно фотошопя их. Выдумывают там о себе какие-то невероятные истории. В общем, конкурируют между собой всеми допустимыми и недопустимыми способами. Одним словом, я не хочу участвовать в этом дурацком маскараде.
 Да, и ещё меня конкретно тошнит от названий сайтов знакомств типа "Мамбы". Что это вообще за слово такое мамба? 
У меня от него появляются ассоциации с джунглями, какими-то дикарями...)))  

А я просто человек. Не товар и не дикарь. 

Впрочем, я согласен с тобой, что там есть и нормальные люди. Конечно, их там совсем мало. А у меня нет никакого желания выискивать там нужную мне половинку, постоянно натыкаясь на каких-то больных извращенцев и обманщиков. 

В общем, как-то так.

----------


## Aare

Ну не оюязательно конечно на сайтах знакомств знакомиться. Просто это как один из вариантов. И как мне кажется, именно для тебя очень неплохой вариант. Так что очень и оченб даже зря ты не хочешь учиться с такими сайтами работать, и среди потоков фекалий искать там достойных людей)) Да, это не самое интересное занятие. Но там реально можно найти себе половинку. А человек, который тебя целует, говорит что любит, а ночами к сердцу прижимает - стоит того, чтобы покопошиться там и пообщаться с левыми людьми) Себастьян ведь всё верно говорит. Любимый человек тебе бы даже и смысла жизни подкинул бы. Глядишь, ты бы и помирать даже передумал)

----------


## Remarque

> Ну не оюязательно конечно на сайтах знакомств знакомиться. Просто это как один из вариантов. И как мне кажется, именно для тебя очень неплохой вариант. Так что очень и оченб даже зря ты не хочешь учиться с такими сайтами работать, и среди потоков фекалий искать там достойных людей)) Да, это не самое интересное занятие. Но там реально можно найти себе половинку. А человек, который тебя целует, говорит что любит, а ночами к сердцу прижимает - стоит того, чтобы покопошиться там и пообщаться с левыми людьми) Себастьян ведь всё верно говорит. Любимый человек тебе бы даже и смысла жизни подкинул бы. Глядишь, ты бы и помирать даже передумал)


 Если честно, то я уже даже как-то привык одиночеству.

Ведь человек приходит в этот мир один и уходит тоже один. А расставание с любимым человеком будет тем больнее, чем сильнее человек любит его.
А когда любимого человека совсем нет, то это всё значительно упрощает.
Не будет лишних страданий.

----------


## tempo

Remarque, у твоего прототипа не только потерянность и опустошённость, но и преодоление, и притяжение к чему-то дальнему, и искра надежды, которая проноит через глубины полного пизд@ца.

----------


## Aare

Ну во какой ты ужасный человек)) Что ни скажешь, всё нет и нет) С таким отношением реально только лечь и умереть остаётся. Какая ведь разница, как ты приходишь в мир и как помирать собираешься. Важно ведь что пока ты живёшь. И жить с любовью в сердце ведь лучше)
Сам же говоришь, мол, как здорово, что у тебя есть половинка. Несколько раз на этом внимание акцентировал. А себе не хочешь искать только из-за лени и инфантильности. Вот как так-то

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, у твоего прототипа не только потерянность и опустошённость, но и преодоление, и притяжение к чему-то дальнему, и искра надежды, которая проноит через глубины полного пизд@ца.


  Это распространённое мнение, что романы  Ремарка жизнеутверждающие. На самом деле, это не совсем так. Я изучал славистику и германистику в немецком универе. Могу без проблем читать книги на немецком. Да что там читать, могу даже написать книгу на немецком без всякого словаря но сейчас не об этом. Просто я к тому, что читал книги Ремарка в подлиннике, в смысле на немецком, поэтому могу глубже судить о них. 

В книгах Ремарка очень много беспросветности, тоски, боли, отсутствия какого-либо выхода. 

Например, в конце романа " Жизнь взаймы" главная героиня умирает в санатории. Умирает, кажется, задохнувшись. А мужчина, по-моему, Борис, после её смерти весь разбит, сломлен, окончательно подавлен. Одним словом, концовка романа весьма трагичная. Без какой-либо надежды для оставшегося в живых Бориса. Я сам плакал, дочитав роман до конца. 

Или, к примеру, другой роман Ремарка, а именно "Возвращение". Это типа второй части его романа "На западном фронте без перемен". В общем, в этой второй части немецкие солдаты вовращаются после войны на родину. Кто-то из них спивается, кто-то накладывает на себя руки. Одним словом, практически ни у кого из них жизнь не складывается. Опять же тоски, боли, беспросветности намного больше, чем позитивных моментов в их жизни. 

В общем, этих самых искр надежды и преодоления жизненных неудач  в некоторых романах Ремарка практически не наблюдается.

----------


## Remarque

> Ну во какой ты ужасный человек)) Что ни скажешь, всё нет и нет) С таким отношением реально только лечь и умереть остаётся. Какая ведь разница, как ты приходишь в мир и как помирать собираешься. Важно ведь что пока ты живёшь. И жить с любовью в сердце ведь лучше)
> Сам же говоришь, мол, как здорово, что у тебя есть половинка. Несколько раз на этом внимание акцентировал. А себе не хочешь искать только из-за лени и инфантильности. Вот как так-то


 Ааре, мне сейчас в душу закралась страшная мысль: уж не хочешь ли ты среди своих подруг найти для меня вторую половинку?))
Признаться, я немного не в себе от этой идеи. Участился пульс, сердечко прихватило, даже ноги подкосило от волнения. К счастью, свалился не на пол, а на диван. Щас только приму успокоительное и измерю давление ))

----------


## Aare

> Ааре, мне сейчас в душу закралась страшная мысль: уж не хочешь ли ты среди своих подруг найти для меня вторую половинку?))


 Ты не поверишь, меня часто об этом спрашивают)) Но увы, вряд ли. Я конечно та ещё сводница. Но сейчас у меня нет кандидаток))




> Признаться, я немного не в себе от этой идеи. Участился пульс, сердечко прихватило, даже ноги подкосило от волнения. К счастью, свалился не на пол, а на диван. Щас только приму успокоительное


 Да ты сам ищи. А то я тебе чего. А то увидел тут во мне Розу Сябитову.

----------


## Remarque

> Ты не поверишь, меня часто об этом спрашивают)) Но увы, вряд ли. Я конечно та ещё сводница. Но сейчас у меня нет кандидаток))
> 
> 
> 
> Да ты сам ищи. А то я тебе чего. А то увидел тут во мне Розу Сябитову.


 А если серьёзно, то мой поезд уже давно ушёл. Конечно, чисто теоретически есть шансы познакомиться, но они ничтожно малы.
Ведь мне нужно не какую-нибудь, не для галочки, а такую, которая  бы нравилась мне. И которой бы нравился я. Думаю, такой уже не будет в моей жизни.

----------


## Aare

Поезд ушёл? Шутки шутите? Мужчина в 32 года - это в самом расцвете сил. Нет, ну надо такое сказать, поезд ушёл. Как-будто тебе 65

----------


## Remarque

> Поезд ушёл? Шутки шутите? Мужчина в 32 года - это в самом расцвете сил. Нет, ну надо такое сказать, поезд ушёл. Как-будто тебе 65


 Я же тебе уже говорил, что я себя ощущаю как минимум на 40, в смысле, свой психологический возраст. Что мне моя молодость и отсутствие серьёзных заболеваний, когда ничего этого я не могу применить в реальной жизни. 

Начнись сейчас ВОВ, я бы сегодня же сел на самолёт и вернулся в Москву. А там бы без промедления записался бы добровольцем на фронт, чтобы хоть как-то изменить мою никчёмную жизнь. 

Но войны же всё равно не будет. У России же ядерное оружие, а значит, на неё никто не нападёт.

----------


## Aare

У меня подруга мамы в 53 замуж вышла во второй раз. Говорит, счастлива. Так что даже если ты себя на 40 чувствуешь, всё равно не прокатило))

----------


## Sebastian

Тем более, когда чувак выглядит моложе своего возраста, а не как Себастиан, которого никто из кассиров не спрашивает возраста.

----------


## Remarque

> У меня подруга мамы в 53 замуж вышла во второй раз. Говорит, счастлива. Так что даже если ты себя на 40 чувствуешь, всё равно не прокатило))


 Да, такое, конечно, бывает, но это всё-таки единичные случаи.

----------


## Remarque

> Тем более, когда чувак выглядит моложе своего возраста, а не как Себастиан, которого никто из кассиров не спрашивает возраста.


 Но ведь итог всё равно один. Все мы состаримся и умрём. Кто-то чуть раньше, кто-то чуть позже. Вопрос только, зачем тянуть с этим.

----------


## tempo

> Это распространённое мнение, что романы Ремарка жизнеутверждающие. 

Мне лично они такими и видятся. Он, конечно, контрастирует тёмную сторону жизни, видимо, таков его склад.
А может, он просто "выписывался" таким образом из собственных проблем, заодно оставив после себя не буквохлам, а литературу.

----------


## Remarque

> > Это распространённое мнение, что романы Ремарка жизнеутверждающие. 
> 
> Мне лично они такими и видятся. Он, конечно, контрастирует тёмную сторону жизни, видимо, таков его склад.
> А может, он просто "выписывался" таким образом из собственных проблем, заодно оставив после себя не буквохлам, а литературу.


 Не знаю, но он по крайней мере очень увлекательно пишет. Такое ведь тоже далеко не каждому писателю дано.

----------


## Remarque

Ааре, с нетерпением жду продолжения твоих заметок в дневнике))

----------


## Aare

> Ааре, с нетерпением жду продолжения твоих заметок в дневнике))


 Я дождалась! Первый поклонник моего наркоманского творчества на СУ форуме!  :Embarrassment: 
А тебе какие заметки больше всего понравились?))

----------


## tempo

только, ё ж, Aare, без передозов и недосуев ))

----------


## Remarque

> Я дождалась! Первый поклонник моего наркоманского творчества на СУ форуме! 
> А тебе какие заметки больше всего понравились?))


 Например, там, где ты описываешь Эстонию. Р - Родина.

----------


## tempo

Aare, ты не права, просто я скромный... ))

----------


## Aare

Ой, уже два поклонника) Ну да же как. Спасибо) Тогда точно надо писать)
Tempo, как без недосуев. Мне говорили, у меня хорошая порнушка. Я всё хотела Сашу Грей почитать, вдохновиться, так сказать, маэстро. Но не смогла осилить))
А передозы кстати очень творческим порывам способествуют. Но ладно, раз народ требует, то и без того и без другого постараюсь) Раз Родина больше в фаворе)

----------


## tempo

Aare, бог с тобой, какая порнушка?? я краснею...

"недосуй" - производное от "су" )))

----------


## Remarque

> Ой, уже два поклонника) Ну да же как. Спасибо) Тогда точно надо писать)
> Tempo, как без недосуев. Мне говорили, у меня хорошая порнушка. Я всё хотела Сашу Грей почитать, вдохновиться, так сказать, маэстро. Но не смогла осилить))
> А передозы кстати очень творческим порывам способествуют. Но ладно, раз народ требует, то и без того и без другого постараюсь) Раз Родина больше в фаворе)


 А ты знакома с творчеством Сорокина ? Читала  "Голубое сало"? Читала его рассказы?

----------


## Aare

> Aare, бог с тобой, какая порнушка?? я краснею...
> 
> "недосуй" - производное от "су" )))


 Да? О чёрт)) Я ничего не говорила, ты ничего не слышал, тебе показалось)




> А ты знакома с творчеством Сорокина ? Читала "Голубое сало"? Читала его рассказы?


 От отличие от Ремарка, которого я прочитала всего, с Сорокиным пока не удосужилась познакомиться) А что с ним такое?)

----------


## Remarque

> Да? О чёрт)) Я ничего не говорила, ты ничего не слышал, тебе показалось)
> 
> 
> 
> От отличие от Ремарка, которого я прочитала всего, с Сорокиным пока не удосужилась познакомиться) А что с ним такое?)


 Так этот же писатель самый настоящий больной извращенец ))  

Но его, тем не менее, читают. У него много поклонников и поклонниц.

----------


## Aare

> Так этот же писатель самый настоящий больной извращенец ))  
> 
> Но его, тем не менее, читают. У него много поклонников и поклонниц.


 Даже не знаю, плюс это или минус, что он такой)) Наверное надо ознакомиться. Но только осторожно)

----------


## Remarque

> Даже не знаю, плюс это или минус, что он такой)) Наверное надо ознакомиться. Но только осторожно)


 Да он на самом деле очень смешно пишет. Дать ссылку на один его небольшой рассказ? За 10 минут прочитаешь. Возможно, поднимешь себе настроение. Да и просто составишь себе мнение о его творчестве.

----------


## Aare

Да, давай ссылку, конечно)

----------


## Remarque

> Да, давай ссылку, конечно)


  Вот она http://www.srkn.ru/texts/persub_part19.shtml 

Прочитай, если не трудно. 

Просто интересно твоё мнение о таком вот творчестве. Но многим действительно нравится))

----------


## tempo

Сойдёмся на Ерофееве, а..? ))

----------


## Remarque

> Сойдёмся на Ерофееве, а..? ))


 Ерофеев, в принципе, тоже подойдёт.

Ссылка на рассказ - чуть выше.

Жду отзывов ))

----------


## Aare

Эээ, как-то мне унижения и педофилия не очень. И сюдет и слог больше похожи не на художественную литературу, а на онанистские любительские порно-рассказики про подростков, которые гуляют по сети, только там больше интимных подробностей ("интимных" - это если не употреблять другие менее цензурные слова). В общем, как-то мне совсем не очень, с какой стороны ни посмотри.

Я вот тебе могу комиксы кинуть хорошие) Хотя нет, я, пожалуй, стесняюсь))

----------


## tempo

Aare, я слышал, он допиписывает "Розовое сало" ))

----------


## Aare

> Aare, я слышал, он допиписывает "Розовое сало" )


 Не, ну и у "зеленого слоника" и "человеческой многоножки" находятся любители)) Но я такие произведения как-то не очень) Хотя "история О" понравилась) А вот де Сад показался галиматьёй)

----------


## Remarque

> Эээ, как-то мне унижения и педофилия не очень. И сюдет и слог больше похожи не на художественную литературу, а на онанистские любительские порно-рассказики про подростков, которые гуляют по сети, только там больше интимных подробностей ("интимных" - это если не употреблять другие менее цензурные слова). В общем, как-то мне совсем не очень, с какой стороны ни посмотри.
> 
> Я вот тебе могу комиксы кинуть хорошие) Хотя нет, я, пожалуй, стесняюсь))


 
Да можешь скинуть, чего стесняться-то ))

Наверное, я выбрал не тот рассказ. Последний шанс Сорокину дать не хочешь? Могу даже рассказать вкратце, о чём другой расказ. В общем, парень раскапывает из могилы свою подругу. Но там со всеми подробностями, как её тело уже разложилось и т.д))

Рискнёшь прочитать?))

----------


## tempo

де Сад по нонешним меркам слишком целомудренный ))

кстати, вспомнилось, "Три товарища" я прочитал в 11 лет, нашёл дома в шкафу, когда Незнайки-на-Луне закончились.
И - понравилось.

----------


## Aare

Комиксы в личку сейчас кину
 А некрофилов я тоже не очень как-то)
У меня из извращений бзик только на поедание людей, пожалуй)

----------


## tempo

пп..поедание..?
Aare, срочно выдохни ))

----------


## Remarque

> де Сад по нонешним меркам слишком целомудренный ))
> 
> кстати, вспомнилось, "Три товарища" я прочитал в 11 лет, нашёл дома в шкафу, когда Незнайки-на-Луне закончились.
> И - понравилось.


 А я в детстве Диккенсом зачитывался. Да даже и сейчас его периодически почитываю.

----------


## Aare

> п..поедание..?
> Aare, срочно выдохни ))


 Мне на даёт покоя мысль о том, что кьянти хорошо идёт с печенью агента по переписи населения.

----------


## Remarque

> Комиксы в личку сейчас кину
>  А некрофилов я тоже не очень как-то)
> У меня из извращений бзик только на поедание людей, пожалуй)


 Ааре, ты меня пугаешь))  Согласись, твоя тяга к каннибализму немного необычна ))  

Кстати, я на одном форуме читал топик одной форумчанки. В общем, ей  постоянно снился стакан с человеческой кровью. Эта кровь ей потом даже наяву мерещилась.

----------


## tempo

ну Диккенса тоже, конечно.

Вообще, неплохая дома библиотека была, оказывается.
Вот ещё вспомнил "Сказки Терского берега" с многоточиями вместо нецензурщины )

но, господа сосоубивцы, нам грозит выговор за уклонение от мэйнстрима )

----------


## Remarque

> ну Диккенса тоже, конечно.
> 
> Вообще, неплохая дома библиотека была, оказывается.
> Вот ещё вспомнил "Сказки Терского берега" с многоточиями вместо нецензурщины )
> 
> но, господа сосоубивцы, нам грозит выговор за уклонение от мэйнстрима )


 все сразу притихли после этого предупреждения))

----------


## Aare

> Ааре, ты меня пугаешь)) Согласись, твоя тяга к каннибализму немного необычна ))


 У каннибалов целые фанклубы есть)) Они там такую жесть обсуждают, что я дитя на их фоне)




> Кстати, я на одном форуме читал топик одной форумчанки. В общем, ей постоянно снился стакан с человеческой кровью. Эта кровь ей потом даже наяву мерещилась


 Ладно, всем спокойной ночи, и пусть вам во сне мерещится клубника со сливками)

----------


## tempo

уж полночь близится, а печени всё нет )

----------


## Remarque

> У каннибалов целые фанклубы есть)) Они там такую жесть обсуждают, что я дитя на их фоне)
> 
> 
> 
> Ладно, всем спокойной ночи, и пусть вам во сне мерещится клубника со сливками)


 Спокойной, Ааре и Темпо. 

Тоже пойду.

----------


## Remarque

Всем привет. Хотел отписаться, что у меня нового. Нашёл себе  уже подругу. У неё много проблем: проблемы со здоровьем, проблемы  с работой и проблемы с родителями. Вместе нам будет намного легче. Надеюсь, у нас с ней всё получится.

----------


## Aare

Поздравляю!
С новыми проблемами))

----------


## Remarque

Спасибо, Ааре, но мне пока что ещё рано радоваться))

----------


## tempo

Remarque, аллес зеер гут )

----------


## Remarque

tempo, aбэр эс гейт нох бэсcэр) )

----------


## Remarque

Аааре, темпо, Себастиан, всем привет! Не хочу флудить в чужой теме, поэтому пишу в своей ))

----------


## Aare

Вечер добрый) 
Как там с суицидом? Расхотелось?)

----------


## Remarque

Особого желания пока что нет. Тот сайт, который я тебе прежде показывал, заблокировали вчера  ((

----------


## Aare

> Особого желания пока что нет. Тот сайт, который я тебе прежде показывал, заблокировали вчера  ((


 Довольно печально. Совсем заблокировали?

----------


## Sebastian

> Аааре, темпо, Себастиан, всем привет! Не хочу флудить в чужой теме, поэтому пишу в своей ))


 Ух ты, меня на форуме кто-то заметил. А я уже успел смириться с мыслью, что интернет сломался и я могу надеяться только на одностороннию связь.

----------


## tempo

Только я собрался попросить тебя Remarque, или тебя, Aare, взять Гиксоса за яйца на обещании, как лавочка закрылсь...

хотя, там и раньше, бывало, кривые ручки всё стопили.

----------


## Remarque

> Довольно печально. Совсем заблокировали?


  Да, в данный момент на него не зайти. Возможно, это временная блокировка. Может, его ещё разблокируют. Всё зависит от  конкретных требований Роспотребнадзора.
Несколько месяцев назад тот сайт примерно на две недели уже блокировали.

----------


## Remarque

> Ух ты, меня на форуме кто-то заметил. А я уже успел смириться с мыслью, что интернет сломался и я могу надеяться только на одностороннию связь.


 Я в соцсетях просто редко бываю. Как только туда заглядываю, кто-нибудь из бывших одноклассников втягивает в разговор, который может длиться часами ))

----------


## Remarque

> Только я собрался попросить тебя Remarque, или тебя, Aare, взять Гиксоса за яйца на обещании, как лавочка закрылсь...
> 
> хотя, там и раньше, бывало, кривые ручки всё стопили.


 Гиксос утверждает, что ты там провоцировал конфликт))

----------


## Aare

Темпо, прости, что мне или Ремарку надо было сделать?)
Ремарк, тогда бывай тут, раз тот форум заблокировали, а в контакте тебя подстерегают бывшие одноклассники)

----------


## Remarque

Ааре, я и прежде сюда регулярно заглядывал, даже когда тот сайт работал. Просто я там совсем недавно познакомился с парочкой юзеров из Москвы, даже планировали с ними пересечься зимой, и не один раз. Ради них я и торчал там. Надеялся их поддержать морально, ведь они в ближайшее время хотят совершить су. Очень хотелось их уберечь от этого шага, а теперь тот сайт закрыли ((

----------


## tempo

конфликт? а хотелось бы почитать эту провокацию.

----------


## tempo

Aare, извини, я не подумавши )

Одень сначала херургические перчатки, а Remarque проассистирует ))))

----------


## Remarque

> конфликт? а хотелось бы почитать эту провокацию.


 Я не знаю всех подробностей. Попробую расспросить  в личке Костю. Возможно, он что-то знает по этому поводу.))

----------


## tempo

Он вполне живописно-нецензурно уже писал о том )

Спроси, кстати, те 15тыс. не polya ли "на лекарства" перевела? и забанена тоэе? ))

----------


## tempo

ХОРОШО, ЧТО  ТЫ ВЕШАЦЦО РАЗДУМАЛ.
НАШЁЛ СМЫСЕЛ? )

----------


## Remarque

Ладно, спрошу при случае ))  

Вешаться бы я по-любому не стал. Слишком болезненный способ. Уж если совершать су, то только травиться, тем более, что у меня есть подходящие для этого препараты. Смысл жизни ещё не нашёл, зато нашёл подружку. Если и правда у нас с ней дойдёт до свадьбы, тогда не смогу совершить су из-за ответственности перед ней. Свою-то жизнь я не особо ценю.

----------


## tempo

(Shift заело)

"вешаться" это я образно ) у вос там вообще хорошо - Голландия под боком )

----------


## Remarque

На самом деле, даже в Голландии далеко не каждый имеет право на эвтаназию.

----------


## Remarque

Я всё ещё жив) Более того, довольно счастлив, насколько это позволяет мой характер. Давно уже не заходил на этот сайт. 
Мысли о су меня уже давно не преследуют. Хочу помогать другим избавляться от них.

----------


## jeri

Ого)поздравляю. И что тебе помогло? Поделись,пожалуйста. Понимаю,все мы разные,но все же

----------


## Remarque

Спасибо) Есть несколько вещей, которые мне пошли на пользу.
Во-первых, подруга в России, с которой я регулярно поддерживаю контакт.
В-вторых, поездка в Москву на три недели в начале февраля. Хорошо отдохнул за это время. Погостил у родственников, встретился с бывшими одноклассниками, а заодно познакомился с одним парнём, с которым успели пошататься по заснеженному городу, в том числе и в ночное время)

А в чём заключаются твои проблемы? Ты серьёзно думаешь о су?

----------


## jeri

Извини,но я правильно понимаю,что ты не переосмыслил все,а просто временно отвлекся от своих переживаний?

----------


## Remarque

Я действительно за последние полгода переосмыслил многое, а не просто на время отвлёкся. Мне в этом помогла вера. Я православный. Много читаю о религии. Могу посоветовать, что почитать атеисту, если он хотя бы нейтрально относится к православию.

----------


## tempo

Главное в свежеправославии - чтоб не коротнуло на на своём правии и, соответвственно, славии )  Как писала так неправославно окончившая поэтесса, "уж сколько их упаало в эту бездну"... )

У меня, к слову, тоже всё устаканилось, хотьи несколько нежданноым образом, и теперь мне не страшен даже Unity словоизобильный )

----------


## Remarque

Я рад, что твоя жизнь наладилась, насколько это возможно.

Между прочим, люди совершившие су в состоянии аффекта, по канонам РПЦ, самоубийцами не считаются. Например, душевнобольной, сиганувший с моста, - явно не суицидник.

А за Марину Цветаеву можно молиться, если что. Бывший патриарх Алексий Второй дал на это своё благословение.

----------


## tempo

Ты, вроде, ранее не был православен, по крайней мере до степени публичной проповеди )

----------


## Remarque

Так я и сейчас не потяну на публичную проповедь, да я и ни в коей мере и не претендую на роль миссионера) 
Более того, опытные священники вообще не советуют верующим людям навязывать свои убеждения не готовым к этому.
Это лишь вредит, отталкивая людей от веры. Нельзя манипулировать людьми. Всё должно происходить абсолютно осознанно и на совершенно добровольной основе.

----------


## Phenex

Даже не читала твою тему, и так знаю, что тебе не хватает. Ты не там ищешь свое счастье. Себя перестрой немного, эмпатии побольше, эгоизма убавь) Научись слышать других. А так все очень неплохо, есть переживания, - пригодится)

----------


## Remarque

Дивлюсь)) Ты всегда ставишь диагнозы людям, не читая их темы?)) Впрочем, может, ты и права насчёт меня, а может, и нет.

----------


## Remarque

Темпо, вот ты терпеть не мог Гиксоса, а ведь пока он был супермодератором другого сайта о су, то тот форум существовал.

Знаешь, что произошло потом?

----------


## Remarque

Я тебе всё расскажу.

В общем, один из юзеров по имени Перезам, он же Кармен, он же Толег, которого никто не уважал на сайте, учитывая, что он вечно прятался под левыми никами, хотя на сайте запрещены повторные регистрации, что каралось бессрочным баном, написал админу, предложив ему купить тот форум. Администратор согласился. Не знаю, сколько он заплатил, но суть не в этом.

Ты же видел, что произошло с тем сайтом потом?

----------


## Remarque

В общем Пармезан, став админом, стал жёстко фильтровать все сообщения юзеров, стирая всё ему негодное, что привело к оттоку юзеров с форума. Никто потом просто не захотел там ничего писать, а новый админ просто стёр абсолютно все темы и закрыл форум.

----------


## Remarque

Вот и всё. Того форума больше нет. Как ни крути, при Гиксосе можно было более-менее спокойно общаться в разделе флуда, а новый лже-админ просто уничтожил форум.

----------


## tempo

Ошибаешься. На Гиксоса мне с прибором. Терпеть я не мог шкуру под ником Elenka. За постоянный обман и мошенничество со сбором денег, и крысиную мстительность.
А уж какой глубины отношения ()о которых мне поведал закулисно один добрый христианин) у этой ... с Гиксосом, простым, как карандаш без грифеля - мне может быть интересно только с энтомологической точки зрения, то есть никак.

Там было несколько человек, которые мне интересны, но контакта нет... а некоторые уже не живы, к сожалению.

----------


## Remarque

Я пофлужу ещё немножко в своей теме, пока не схлопочу бан) 
В Германии праздник. Голландцы перед этим разделали немцев под орех 3:0.

----------


## Remarque

Зачем на Руси убивали детей и подростков на самом деле  


Целенаправленное жестокое убийство детей и подростков в Древней Руси было весьма распространено в тяжелые времена, когда мирные поселения славян подвергались набегам врагов и практически исчезало во время процветания. Археологи выделяют два периода, когда славяне прибегали к убийству собственных сыновей и дочерей, как к последней надежде решить насущные проблемы — это период с I по V век н.э, и период христианизации Руси, когда язычники, восприняв принятие православия как поругание собственной религии, покинули насиженные места. Они ушли в чащи и пустыни, противопоставив себя обновленной Руси, воюя с ней и снова стараясь убийствами детей вернуть прежние времена, к которым уже не было возврата. Из каких же соображений они убивали собственных отпрысков?

Дети — проводники в мир мертвых

Историк из Севастополя Михаил Николаевич Козлов в статье «К вопросу о детских языческих жертвоприношениях в домонгольской Руси» предполагает, что у славян существовали так называемые «проводники» в страну мертвых. И в тех случаях, когда умирал почтенный старец шестидесяти лет (а до такого возраста доживали немногие), в захоронение к нему язычники клали тело убитого подростка. Неизвестный автор в XII веке пояснявший непонятные слова в труде Григория Богослова «Об идолах» указал, что славяне и ныне по окраинам Руси молятся идолищам поганым и «младенци знаменують мертви и берегинями их называють». Византиец Лев Дьякон в труде «История» описывал обряд погребения русов, убитых в сражении под Доростолом (Болгария), где византийцы схватились с войском князя Святослава, сына Игоря. Сначала русы принесли в жертву богам пленных греков, затем сожгли тела убитых сородичей, а затем утопили в реке Истре несколько детей, которые, по-видимому, должны были стать «берегинями» и сопровождать погибших в царство мертвых. Подобный обряд существовал на Тернополье, где на раскопках культового центра на реке Збруч археологи обнаружили выбитый в скале глубокий колодец. На дне колодца был найден скелет подростка с пробитой головой, который погиб около XI–XIII вв. Ученые предполагают, что ребенок тоже был посланцем в мир предков, и язычники убили его, думая, что он передаст мертвым какое-то сообщение. Здесь же, на горе Богит, были найдены могилы престарелых волхвов, которым в погребение подложили убитых соплеменниками двухлетних детей. Возможно, столь юный возраст жертв объяснялся тем, что в мире мертвых волхвы должны были «омолодиться» кровью юных жертв.

Жертвы Перуну

В поздние времена, а особенно после языческой «реформы» князя Владимира, у славян распространилось «кормление» кровожадных идолов, которых хотели умилостивить телами юных славянских детишек. При раскопках городища Бабина гора к северо-западу от Киева археологи нашли захоронение детских черепов. Ученые считают, что этих детей убили сами жители городища при нападении на селение сарматов. Это вполне согласуется с описанием византийца Кессария Низианского, жившего в VI веке, славянских воинских трапез, во время которых язычники «разбивали детей о камень, подобно мышам». 

Однако те, кто думает, что убийство детей было распространено лишь на Юге Руси, тот ошибается. При раскопках в Звенигороде западнее Москвы были найдены принесенные в жертву подростки от 12 до 15 лет, дети 6–7 лет и младенцы; смерть детей относят к раннехристианскому периоду. Историки считают, что принесение подростков в жертву было аналогично тому, которое описано в «Повести временных лет», где рассказывается о жертвоприношении князем Владимиром подростка в связи с победой русов над ятвягами. В «Повести…» «старцы и боляре» бросают жребий, решая кого «зарезать идолам» — подростка или девицу. Жребий падает на сына варяга-христианина Феодора, который встает на защиту сына Иоанна и погибает, а подростка приносят в жертву идолищу.

Жертвы Макоше, Роду и Ладе

У язычников, отвергших христианство, в особом почитании оказались самые кровавые боги славян: Род и рожаницы — Макошь и Лада. С Родом и рожаницами историки связывают такой способ убийства детей, как сжигание их в хлебной печи. И в Збручском городище и в Звенигороде были найдены огромные нишеобразные печи, которые использовали для выпекания хлеба в особо парадных случаях — для гостей или для самих волхвов. Внутри этих печей были найдены убитые дети, самому юному из которых было не больше года, а самому старшему — около 12–14 лет. Свидетельства подобных жертвоприношений были найдены и в Бабиной долине под Звенигородом. На горе Богит, где стоял Збручский идол, были найдены тела младенцев, положенных в углубления напротив изображений Макоши и Лады. Игумен киевского Выдубицкого монастыря Моисей в конце XII века писал об обычаях язычников пить кровь младенцев: «Приводяще, закалывают пред материю, и вси пьют кровь заколеного сына матери и тем жертву приносят бесам».

«Строительные» жертвы

В позднее время языческие общины убивали детей для закладывания в основания кумирен. Детские останки, часто разрозненные, расчлененные находят в основаниях языческих кумирен в Звенигороде и в Бабиной долине (Россия), на горе Богит и в городище Зеленые Липы (Украина). Самое страшное было то, что к детским жертвоприношениям прибегали не только ярые язычники, не ставившие ни в грош жизнь собственных детей и детей своих ближайших соседей, но и ранние христиане, очевидно, еще не освободившиеся от старых верований. Так, в городе Василёве (Черновицкая область, Украина) при раскопках православного храма был найден каменный гроб, в котором находились останки принесенного в жертву мужчины, тело которого было расчленено и сложено «не анатомическим образом». Тут же, в гробе, находились кувшины с жженым горохом и пережженные кости жертвенных животных. Но самая страшная находка ждала археологов в фундаменте храма. Выяснилось что в основание двух контрфорсов с южной стороны храма были живьем замурованы два ребенка в возрасте до двух лет. На такую мучительную смерть детей обрекли из-за трещины в стене — язычники осуществили «ремонт», замуровав детей живьем в фундамент.

----------


## Aare

Ремарк
Можно ссылку на источник?

----------


## Remarque

Ааре, статья взята с со странички cyrillitsa.ru. На ней немало любопытных статей на исторические темы. Возможно, найдёшь там интересную инфу на ту или иную тему)

----------


## Aare

Бегло посмотрела несколько статей. Потом почитаю подробнее. Пока фейков и вбросов не увидела. И тем не менее, сайт не выглядит авторитетным, это уж точно.
Хотелось бы знать, откуда они взяли информацию по жертвоариношения. Никаких ссылок, никакой используемой литературы и источников. Насколько я знаю, человеческие жертвоприношения у славян-язычников действительно были. И тем не менее, информация, приведённая в этой статье попахивает выдумкой. Эдакой страшилкой-бабайкой - будто журналист, как это обычно бывает, что-то где-то услышал, да ничего не понял и половину забыл, поэтому большую часть статьи взял из головы. Но может и нет. Почитаю, посмотрю)

----------


## Ольга 1983

Напиши мне

----------


## Remarque

Ну хорошо, расскажи, что именно произошло? Мы с тобой практически ровесники. Я 84-го года рождения. Возможно, уже по этой причине мне будет проще понять тебя. Просто первым делом обратил внимание на твой ник. 

Можем пообщаться по электронной почте, если тебе неудобно обсуждать на форуме свои проблемы.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Зачем на Руси убивали детей


 Вброс.
Если христиане подмяли под себя ведическую Русь, то они могли придумывать всякие небылицы для оправдания своей жестокости.

----------


## Remarque

> Бегло посмотрела несколько статей. Потом почитаю подробнее. Пока фейков и вбросов не увидела. И тем не менее, сайт не выглядит авторитетным, это уж точно.
> Хотелось бы знать, откуда они взяли информацию по жертвоариношения. Никаких ссылок, никакой используемой литературы и источников. Насколько я знаю, человеческие жертвоприношения у славян-язычников действительно были. И тем не менее, информация, приведённая в этой статье попахивает выдумкой. Эдакой страшилкой-бабайкой - будто журналист, как это обычно бывает, что-то где-то услышал, да ничего не понял и половину забыл, поэтому большую часть статьи взял из головы. Но может и нет. Почитаю, посмотрю)


 Ааре, ну как это нет никаких источников и литературы?! В самой статье много раз ссылаются на конкретных авторов и их научные труды, приводятся конкретные факты. Остаётся только проверить всю их инфу на достоверность.

----------


## Remarque

Что на Руси кричали во время родов 

В Древней Руси женские роды были обставлены множеством обрядов и окружены множеством суеверий. Особое внимание при этом уделялось различным криками, заговорам и даже молчанию.

Например, беременная женщина не имела право громко разговаривать, петь, смеяться и уж тем более ругаться или скандалить – все это, считали язычники, могло нанести вред как младенцу, так и матери.

Не отзывайся и не оглядывайся

Ни в коем случае беременной женщине нельзя было оглядываться на окрики, если она не была уверена, что её окликает знакомый человек. Древние славяне думали, что в этот период женщина особенно уязвима, и её могут «заморочить», то есть навести морок злые демоны или сглазить завистливые люди.

Беременную женщину следовало потихоньку окликать трижды, чтобы она точно знала, что её кличет человек, а не бесы. А если ей снилось, что кто-то окликает, следовало срочно идти к знахарке, ведь такой сон считался показателем того, что беременная больна.

Крик как повеление

Во время родов поведение людей, окружавших будущую мать, менялось. Крик становился как бы побуждением к родам, стимулом к появлению нового человека на свет. Причём, матери по-прежнему не разрешалось кричать, пусть даже и от невыносимой боли, а вот окружающим кричать было не только можно, но и положено.

Суеверий было много

Чтобы роды прошли быстро и без осложнений, в доме чисто убирались и переворачивали все корыта, очевидно, таким образом как бы призывая женщину родить. У роженицы распускали волосы и покрывали голову белым платком («Суеверия и предрассудки крестьян Воронежской губернии» Хрестоматия).

А для того, чтобы роды были лёгкими, женщина, которой следовало вскоре родить, могла перед родами «навещать» мертвеца – то есть посещать дом, где лежал покойник. А чтобы это оказало на неё благотворное влияние, следовало при таком посещении расстегивать ворот рубахи.

Громче кричишь – больше сыновей родится

В Полесье если муж роженицы хотел сына, то он должен во время родов должен был бегать вокруг дома и громко кричать: «Сын!». Самые ретивые залезали на крышу дома и кричали оттуда, надеясь таким образом воздействовать на пол ребёнка, появляющегося на свет.

Причём эти крики были окончанием особого обряда, который начинался ещё во время свадьбы, когда родственники молодых в первую брачную ночь должны были под дверью выкрикивать пол будущего ребёнка.

Если дети рождались «в сорочке», то есть в околоплодном мешке, то суеверные крестьяне считали, что такой ребёнок может каким-то невообразимым образом переродиться в демона. А чтобы этого не произошло, отцу младенца следовало тот час бежать в ближайшую церковь и там трижды во весь голос крикнуть заговорные слова о том, что у него ребёнок – ангел.

Крик как призыв к младенцу

Если роды затягивались, и роженица начинала испытывать мучения, следовало встать под окно и кричать, что есть силы: «Чего это вы там так долго копаетесь?» Причём, делать это должны были совершенно посторонние мужчины.

А если дело было совсем плохо, то нужно кричали«Пожар!» (И. А Седакова «Крик в поверьях и обрядах, связанных с рождением и развитием ребенка»).

Очевидно, что малограмотные крестьяне надеялись, что младенец услышит их крики, и роды быстрее завершатся.

Первый крик – сигнал о новой жизни

Очень важное значение придавалось первому крику ребёнка, который нужно было вызвать как можно скорее. По этому крику судили о здоровье младенца, продолжительности его жизни и даже о характере.

Если дитя не кричало, то его не просто шлепали, стимулируя к крику, а опускали попеременно в холодную и тёплую воду или начинали колдовать с последом, который был как бы двойником младенца: грели в печи и даже натирали водкой. Разумеется, никакого врачебного эффекта это не несло – действия были, скорее, ритуальными.

Крик младенца был важен: он был сигналом появления жизни, нарушением молчания, которое в этом случае символизировало смерть: «живой кричит, а умерший молчит». Крики говорили о том, что женщина наконец разрешалась от бремени, а в семье становилось на одного человека больше.

Имя ребёнка кричали лишь после крестин

О поле ребенка и о его имени сразу после родов предпочитали молчать; имя нового члена семьи с криком разносили по улицам села только после того, как его крестили в церкви.

После принятия на Руси православия на смену суевериям пришла молитва Пресвятой Богородице, которую могли читать в доме роженицы родственники, а короткую молитву Богородице твердила во время родов и сама повитуха и даже роженица.

Все надеялись на помощь, которую может оказать Небесная Царица, и чем хуже обстояли дела, тем громче и горячее лилась молитва верующих людей к Богу.

----------


## Remarque

Все эти обряды пусть и совершенно наивные, но в то же время такие трогательные) Ну вот реально умиляют)

----------


## Aare

Ремарк
В нормальных статьях обычно сразу приводятся ссылки на источниктюи. И ещё и на нужнюю страницу. А не на деревню дедушке.

А вот статья теперь про беременных женщин. Откуда эта инфа? С какого потолка?

----------


## tempo

Remarque, а как ты относишься к обряду причащения? Туберкулёз, гепатит и прочие менее опасные инфеккции  очень распространены. Про ВИЧ уж молчим - считается, что он через ложку не передаётся. Хотя если я скажу об этом - очередь за благодатью сильно поредеет )
А к обряду массового окунания в святых источниках? Грибок, венера, чесоточные клещи, лобковая вошь  и т.д.
Меня вот очень не радует подхватить дополнительную инфекцию.
Учитывая трогательно-восторженное отношение обильно верующих к причастию, заставляющее их не брать в это утро в рот зубную щётку, имеем ещё и незабвенное амбре изо рта.
Опять же, не трогателен ли обычай креститься на каждый крест? И подавать записочки, кои скороговоркой прочтённые, попадают богу в уши?
Как ты относишься к целованию останков, завёрнутых, слава богу, в красивую тряпочку? И поклонение заквашенным в вёдрах человеческим головам? В Киеве целое подземелье с этим аттракционом есть.

----------


## Скурлатий

> Вброс.
> Если христиане подмяли под себя ведическую Русь, то они могли придумывать всякие небылицы для оправдания своей жестокости.


 Я тоже думаю вброс. Вот только "ведическая" - такой же вброс. У меня сложилось совершенно иное мнение из того, что я знаю об истории... вообщем-то то, что было до христианства сложно было назвать язычеством. Это был исконный шаманизм, такой же какой еще недавно существовал у народов востока и севера нашей страны. И как мы знаем - не было там никаких жертвоприношений. Да и богов по сути тоже... одушевление окружающего мира - было, а богов - нет. И этот славянский шаманизм вполне себе пережил многие века в виде народных сказаний про домовых, русалок и прочей "нечисти", как все это называют христиане. А вот про "перунов" - как-то совсем пусто в народном фольклоре... Что было на самом деле? Да примерно то же самое что и при христианизации - ровно также до этого были попытки навязать разные пришлые верования, те, что называют язычеством. Были ли там жертвы - возможно... Кстати, тот же князь Владимир, который "креститель" делал попытки именно такие - несколько раз пробовал внедрять верования от соседей (например Симаргл - родина Персия), ставил идолов, зазывал жрецов... в итоге остановился на христианстве. Это, кстати, исторический факт. Как к этому народ относился? Думаю довольно спокойно - "князюшка чудит". Это уже потом, укрепившись, христианство стало вести себя жестко и нагло, вытесняя все, что им мешало. Еще есть интересный факт совсем недавнего прошлого - вытеснение шаманизма в Бурятии и замещение буддизмом, причем не без помощи царских властей. Думаю примерно такой же процесс был и на Руси, но с христианством.

----------


## Remarque

Ааре, но ведь в этом же и отличаются сугубо научные статьи от всех прочих в каких-нибудь журналах. В первом случае, естественно, необходимо давать ссылки вплоть до конкретной страницы, а во втором случае это не принято. Более того, даже если взять исторические энциклопедии, по крайней мере, для школьного возраста, то и там далеко не всегда даётся ссылка на конкретную страницу определённого научного труда. Да что там энциклопедии, даже в школьных учебниках по истории порой ограничиваются лишь ссылкой на источник, не уточняя страницу, указав всё это в библиографии в конце книги. 
В советских учебниках с цитированием было строже. В мои школьные годы мы использовали как советские, так и постсоветские учебники.
А во второй статье об обрядах я лично не вижу какой-т уо уж излишне недостоверной инфы, хотя, согласен с тобой, что автор мог бы добавить в саму статью хотя бы пару-тройку ссылок.
.
У меня в университетские годы были на славистике в том числе и семинары с лекциями о разных обрядах славянских народов,  поэтому не особо удивлён тем, что написано в той статье. Я уже слышал о некоторых похожих обрядах в Сербии и Болгарии, причём не из учебников, а от доценток, польки и болгарки, преподававших у нас на кафедре.

----------


## Remarque

История самой жадной женщины в мире  


Ее за глаза называли «ведьмой с Уолл-стрит» и поражались ее скупости. Генриетта Хоуленд Гетти Грин навсегда вошла в историю как самая скупая женщина в мире.

Если бы маленькая Генриетта родилась в семье, едва сводившей концы с концами, ее стремление к накопительству и страсть к экономии можно было бы объяснить бедным детством. Но девочка появилась на свет у весьма обеспеченных родителей. 

Правда, ее семейство принадлежало к протестантской религиозной группе квакеров, среди жизненных принципов которых были непритязательность в быту, одежде и еде. 

Возможно, именно это и сказалось на ее дальнейшей жизни.
Юная Генриетта была весьма недурна собой, но потенциальные женихи недоумевали, почему девушка все время ходит в одном и том же платье, а на ногах у нее старые башмаки.

Нездоровая бережливость касалась не только собственного внешнего облика: Генриетта после нечастых визитов гостей сразу тушила свечи (они были слишком дороги), а огарки на следующий день продавала. 

Даже салфетки в доме девушки использовались несколько раз: бережливая хозяйка опрыскивала их водой и гладила. И это при том, что после смерти отца она стала единственной обладательницей состояния в 7,5 миллионов долларов!

Выйдя замуж и став миссис Грин, Генриетта не поменяла отношения к жизни. Более того, она настояла на подписании брачного договора, согласно которому ее супруг не имел никаких прав на состояние своей жены. 

Бедному жениху еще бы тогда впору было задуматься, но, вероятно, Эдвард Грин был ослеплен любовью. Генриетта же всегда имела ум весьма трезвый. И даже когда муж разорился и наделал долгов, она не стала ему помогать, а просто выгнала его.

Конечно, от скупости Генриетты страдали и ее дети, дочь Сильвия и сын Нэд. Последний даже лишился ноги из-за непомерной жадности матери. 

Однажды, катаясь на санках, мальчик серьезно повредил ногу. 
Мать привела его в больницу для бедных, посчитав уход и лечение в других слишком дорогими. Лечить мальчика в этой клинике отказались, сославшись на недостаток необходимых лекарств. Тогда Генриетта решила лечить сына дома. Несколько лет ребенок страдал от болей в ноге, а в итоге конечность пришлось ампутировать.

Все это просто шокирует, ведь Генриетта являлась владелицей десятков гектаров земель, большого количества недвижимости, весьма преуспела в игре на бирже и занималась ростовщичеством. Но менять свой образ жизни миссис Грин не собиралась.

Генриетта скончалась в возрасте 81 года от сердечного приступа. Ее дети, Сильвия и Нэд, стали владельцами огромного состояния матери. На ее банковских счетах оказалось более 4 миллиардов долларов. Имя Генриетты Хоуленд Гетти Грин внесено в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса: она имеет "статус" самого скупого человека в мире.

----------


## Aare

Ремарк
Даже если тебе т.с. "что-то подобное" и рассказывали в универе, вовсе не значит, что именно в этой статье не написаны взятые из головы фанфики) Я бы не доверяла на твоём месте этому сайту.

----------


## Remarque

Ну ладно, Ааре, хорошо)

----------


## Remarque

Мужчина в центре Москвы запрыгнул в люк машины дорожных ремонтников с кипящим битумом и сварился заживо  

Мужчина в Басманном районе столицы погиб, запрыгнув в кипящий состав для дорожных работ, сообщил Агентству городских новостей «Москва» источник в правоохранительных органах.

«Вечером 20 октября в 23:08 неизвестный мужчина шел по Лучникову пер., где в районе д. 2 проводились дорожные работы. Неожиданно он залез на машину с кипящим битумом и запрыгнул в люк. В результате он сварился заживо», — рассказал собеседник агентства. 

В настоящее время по данному факту проводился, устанавливаются причины поступка мужчины.

----------


## Remarque

Блин, ну ведь это же реально очень-очень больно, да и не только больно, а ещё и нереально страшно умереть таким образом, да ещё и ночью.

----------


## Remarque

Ну и где экшн на форуме, да хоть какое-либо движение?
Я вот нашёл одного немца, которому начал давать частные уроки русского. Можно сказать, что я вношу своу весьма скромную лепту в прививание в западных странах русской культуры)

А приличная почасовая оплата за мои труды - это уже довесок, вроде десерта.

----------


## Игорёк

способ хорошо тем что обезличивает страдальца. Достанут и похоронят просто черную мумию. а не изуродованный труп, как в случае массы других способов. Что-то в этом есть символическое.

----------


## Avaks

Первый раз вижу такой способ. Очень красивый. Завидую.

----------


## tempo

Игорёк, ни хера ни разу )
Засмоленный труп обязательно вскроет патологоанатом, грязно поливая при этом труповладельца за облепленные липкой смолой пилы-ножики, которые очень трудно будет отмыть.

----------


## Ni_Bronson

Хотелось бы узнать, а случайно доступ к препаратам у вас не в мск?
Правда не уверена, что такой вопрос можно задавать на форуме

----------


## tempo

Нет, не в Москве. В холодильнике  :Smile: 
Раньше было проще с посылками из-за рубежей.

----------


## Remarque

Ну вот, Феникс удалила свои посты. А ведь я реально обрадовался, что она вернулась на форум. Беспокоился, уж не случилось ли с ней чего, когда она так резко пропала с сайта. Хотел немного дружески её потроллить, но получилось, как всегда. Дурак я. Дурак. Дурак.

----------


## Remarque

Лежу читаю "Розу Марену" Кинга. Похоже, что это его последняя книга, которуя я беру в руки.
Накупил в магазине всяких необычных чаёв типа белого чая со вкусом манго, японского зелёного чая сенти с лимоном и мёдом, фруктового чая со вкусом клубничного пирога. В день выпиваю примерно по 8 чашек, чередуя разные сорта. На улице пасмурно и моросит дождь.
Но интересная книга и чай реально повышают настроение.
Сегодня ещё посмотрел восьмой эпизод "Чужака" Кинга. Эту серию только сегодня выложили в инете. Понравилась)  В неделю выкладывают лишь по одному эпизоду. Два последних выложат в ближайшие две недели. Жаль, что они так тянут с их показом. Посмотрел бы их и сегодня с удовольствием.

----------


## Victoria

Очень дикий способ описан. Не знаю конечно устройство подобных коммуникаций но попахивает фейком Потому что кому и за счёт чего надо держать такое вечно горячим, не проще ли привезти? Второе будет постоянный запах на что фанаты экологи сразу обратят внимание и поднимут панику.

----------


## Remarque

Да уж, случай необычный.  Но в новостях об этом тогда писали. Да и сейчас если ввести первое предложение этой новости, сражу же выскакивают ссыли на новостные сайты  с этим происшествием.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ну вот, Феникс удалила свои посты. А ведь я реально обрадовался, что она вернулась на форум. Беспокоился, уж не случилось ли с ней чего, когда она так резко пропала с сайта. Хотел немного дружески её потроллить, но получилось, как всегда.


 Я писала, что произошло, ты здесь ни при чём. Расстроилась просто. Но то, что за меня кто-то беспокоится, меня тоже расстраивает. Знаешь, это как будто ты начинаешь чувствовать ответственность перед тем, кто за тебя переживает. А я не люблю ответственность, она ограничивает. Поэтому мне будет гораздо спокойнее, если ты не станешь этого делать).

----------


## culexus

> Я писала, что произошло, ты здесь ни при чём. Расстроилась просто. Но то, что за меня кто-то беспокоится, меня тоже расстраивает. Знаешь, это как будто ты начинаешь чувствовать ответственность перед тем, кто за тебя переживает. А я не люблю ответственность, она ограничивает. Поэтому мне будет гораздо спокойнее, если ты не станешь этого делать).


 А что если он беспокоится не нуждаясь в ответном чувстве? : )))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> А что если он беспокоится не нуждаясь в ответном чувстве? : )))


 В смысле, это его нормальное состояние, беспокоиться за всех?) Ну ладно тогда.

----------


## Remarque

Ну да, я за всех на этом форуме беспокоюсь) Но за тебя, конечно, особенно.
И я никому не желаю тут совершить суицид. Даже моим ярым оппонентам вроде Темпо. А если кто-то неожиданно пропадает с сайта, то это всё-таки беспокоит.
И мне не верится, что за последнее время все истории на форуме - это фейки. Да, наверняка среди них есть и выдуманные, но далеко не все.

И я против активной поддержки суицида. Вот киевский врач давал тут несколько месяцев назад ссылку на западный су-форум, где описываются способы су, а я сразу же пожаловался на его ссылку, как только увидел. И её удалили. Не хотелось бы, чтобы кто-нибудь из присутствующих на сайте предпринял попытку, руководствуясь теми способами, что описаны на том западном сайте. Да и ведь нет гарантии, что попытка бы привела к летальному исходу. А вот если бы препринявший попытку су в итоге бы выжил, да ещё стал бы овощем, мучаясь намного сильнее, чем до попытки, то виноват был бы не только он сам, но и тот, кто дал ему ссылку. Ну это уже это сугубо моё мнение. 
А уж если кому-то так уж хочется помочь тому или иному  юзеру с суицидом, пусть скидывает инфу ему в личку. Нафига выкладывать ссылки на всеобщее обозрение? С одной стороны, этим невольно подталкиваешь к попытке с су, а с другой, подставляешь и сам сайт с его админами, ведь форум могут заблокировать, а его руковоство привлечь к уголовной ответственности. По крайней мере, чисто теоретически. Не знаю, как уж с этим на практике.
Но мне было бы жаль, если бы сайт с его обширным архивом закрыли.

----------


## 4ёрный

Ссылка осталась. Я по ней ходил.

----------


## Remarque

Так один раз её и правда удаляли. Доктор даже в одном из своих прежних постов верно предположил, что это я на него пожаловался)  Похоже, он позже выложил её ещё раз.

----------


## 4ёрный

Меня всегда умиляли недалёкие люди, которые первым делом задают вопросы типа недавнего " какой пистолет для гвоздей лучше"))))) и при этом даже не пытаются погуглить тему. В некоторых местах вики я нашёл даже сравнительную таблицу по способам су в части быстроты и относительной болезненности.
Правда, на английском.
А форум и правда подставлять не надо. У меня он иногда блокируется ботами (не все страницы). Вот интересно вычислить их алгоритм и написать лекарство. Или антилекарство для офиц. сайтов. Вот смеху то будет)))

----------


## Remarque

Мы с Феникс уже просто пережили закрытие одного су-форума. Страничка так и называлась: "самоубиийство.ру". Тот форум закрыли по другой причине, но мы в итоге перекочевали сюда. Юзер Чувак, кстати, тоже с того форума. Он об этом здесь уже писал. Наверное, здесь есть и ещё кто-то оттуда , просто они это не афишируют.
Ну а на старом форуме действительно регулярно создавались новые  фейковые темы, поэтому Феникс и уверена, что и здесь всё то же самое))

----------


## Remarque

> Меня всегда умиляли недалёкие люди, которые первым делом задают вопросы типа недавнего " какой пистолет для гвоздей лучше"))))) и при этом даже не пытаются погуглить тему.


  Ну а наивные вопросы о способах су, на мой взгляд, с большой уверенностью свидетельствуют о том, что тему создали для троллинга. Хотя допускаю, что люди таким образом рассчитывают получить дополнительный толчок, чтобы уж окончательно решиться.

----------


## Remarque

Ну вот, последний день зимы, а у нас в городе ни разу за всю зиму не выпал снег. Дурацкий парниковый эффект. Зимой же должен хотя бы периодически выпадать снег. Но на улице уже весна.

----------


## Ваня :)

Как так случилось, Remarque, что Вьі поверили в парниковьій єффект???? Трамп вот говорит, нет его... Его там нет, так сказать…  :Smile: 

И мнение tempo наcчет парникового єффекта бьіло бьі не менее ценно...!  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Ваня,
естественные выбросы CO[subscript]2[/subscript] и CH[subscript]4[/subscript] гораздо больше, чем человеками, спаленной нефтью  и пукающими коровами.
Дым, произвводимый заводами и электростанциями, должен приводить к эффекту "ядерной зимы", т.е. к охлаждению атмосферы.
Тепло, генерируемое всеми искусственными источниками, вообще ничтожно.
Земля не летает строго в 150.000.000 км от Солнца, орбита эллиптическая. и разница между зимой и летом может быть то больше, то меньше.
Возможно, потепление - есстественный циклический процесс. Как и похолодание.
Находят же слонов в мерзлоте, не из Африки ж они прибежали и сдохли там.

Я не владею полной картиной. Но, если можно сократить влияние на климат, то лучше сократить.
Солнечная и ветрогенерация всё более окупаемы.
Сейчас разработаны, например, суперконденсаторы с удельной ёмкостью на уровне свинцово-кислотных аккумуляторов, только у них количество циклов перезарядки в 1000 раз больше, т.е. они практически вечные. Их внедрение позволит повысить долю альтернативной генерации с приемлемой стоимостью энергии.при 
И будет всем щастие  :Smile: 

Но есть и другой вариант развития событий.
Например, я подхвачу коронавирус, он скрестится с ВИЧ, потом я чихну в автобусе, и всё - армаггедддеццццц... ))

----------


## 4ёрный

Если и говорить о чистой энергии, то главная тема - молнии. Проблема пока в диэлектрике)))

----------


## tempo

4ёрный, бла-бла-бла на завалинке и шлёп-шлёп мокрым языком о мокрые зубы - это очень весело, согласен ))

----------


## Remarque

> Как так случилось, Remarque, что Вьі поверили в парниковьій єффект???? Трамп вот говорит, нет его... Его там нет, так сказать… 
> 
> И мнение tempo наcчет парникового єффекта бьіло бьі не менее ценно...!


  Просто ощущаю этот эффект на себе) У меня отец родом из Иркутска. А я очень люблю холод. Наверное, эта его потребность у меня на генетическом уровне. 

Я уже второй день в какой-то прострации. Ничего не могу толком делать. Похоже, у меня уже началось весеннее обострение.

----------


## Ханна Марин

Столько времени прошло с создания этой темы... Надеюсь, сейчас Вы счастливы)
Как ни крути, у Вас отличная база. Финансовую сторону нельзя недооценивать, потому что финансы обеспечивают все уровни из пирамиды Маслоу, фактически.
Вы можете многое себе позволить, странно, что в таком среднем возрасте (особенно, по меркам Европы) не можете найти себе партнера. Судя по написанному, Вы очень приятный человек, зрелый и состоявшийся (просто констатирую как факт).

Дело в психологическом возрасте, апатии, неудовлетворенности жизнью?

----------


## Remarque

Спасибо за отклик) Только сейчас заметил Ваш комментарий. При всём желании, не могу назвать себя счастливым. По крайней мере, на постоянной основе) А вот счастливые периоды у меня периодически бывают. Но они всё-таки, как правило, непродолжительны. 

Трудно сказать, что сделает меня действительно счастливым. Возможно, семья и собственные дети. Кроме того, мне в любом случае небходимо вернуться насовсем в Россию. Я уже давно понял, что Германия не сделает меня счастливым. 

Сейчас всё упирается в то, что и родители живут пока что в Берлине, хотя и они собираются насовсем вернуться в Россию. А мне бы не хотелось их одних оставлять в Германии, соответственно, возвращение в Россию откладывается. Как бы там ни было, у нас в Москве в собственности жильё, да и немало родственников и знакомых. С бывшими московскими одноклассниками я тоже поддеррживаю контакт и встречаюсь с ними, когда бываю в России. 

Понимаю, что в Москве сейчас с работой не очень, но всё-таки надеюсь устроиться куда-нибудь преподаваелем немецкого и параллельно давать частные уроки, когда переберусь в Москву. А может, получится даже устроиться в частную школу. Либо сотрудником в какую-нибудь фирму, которой необходимы хорошие знания немецкого. Как бы там ни было, на высокую зарплату я изначально не рассчитываю. А пока что есть возможность копить деньги. Как бы там ни было, оба гражданства - российское и немецкое у меня в любом случае сохранятся, в какой бы стране я ни жил. Единственное, что потеряю при переезде в Россию - это мою берлинскую "однушку", которую сейчас снимаю. Но само возвращение в Россию того однозначно стоит.

----------


## TheEnd

Мда. Мне б ваши проблемы как говорится. Живу в маленьком северном городке России, 10 лет как уж. Уехал из Казахстана по настоянию родителей. Все это время работаю на работе, которую ненавижу. Другую найти не в силах. Образование мое юридическое никому не нужно. Привёз 4 года назад сюда девушку, она все время ждала меня, любила, привёз и расписались...Ринулся за ней из за одиночества, от безысходности, пол года назад развелись, убил в ней чувства ко мне своим безразличием, сам и привёл к разводу в итоге. Практически не было и дня после этого, как я не плакал, 32 летний дядька. Жить не желаю, мечтал убить себя, а очкую. Каждый день борьба с собой, зачем живу не знаю. К специалистам не обращаюсь, нет их здесь. Ищу помощь на ю тубе. Ненавижу себя, ненавижу свою жизнь...

----------


## Remarque

А у вас хотя бы серьёзных проблем со здоровьем нет? К слову сказать, в Германии ваш диплом не признают. Лично у меня оконченная магистратура немецкого универа. Она признаётся и в России. 
В плане работы я бы на вашем месте либо перебрался в ближайший крупный город, либо уехал в западную страну. В Берлине, например, работа точно есть. Даже для тех, кто не владеет немецким. Если готовы работать почтальоном, кассиром, упаковщиком, таксистом, то сможете получать на руки не менее 1.200 евро в месяц. Жильё в городе относительно недорогое. За свою квартуру я плачу 350 евро в месяц. Я заключал договор лет 8 назад. 
Но в те времена и цены были другими. Сейчас квартира обойдётся в 500 евро в месяц.
На полноценное питание вам запросто хватит 200 евро. В эту сумму войдут фрукты, овощи, молочные продукты, рыба, мясо и даже не менее двух походов в ресторан в месяц. 
В Берлине очень большая русскоязычная диаспора. Не менее 200.000 человек при общей численности населения города 3,6 миллионов. Здесь немало русских магазинов. Хватает русских врачей и юристов.
Насчёт ваших прежних отношений сочувствую вам. У меня, например, тоже есть подруга в Москве. Она не против выйти за меня замуж. Но я сейчас в подвешенном состоянии и не хочу никому усложнять жизнь, соответственно, не делал ей пок что предложение. Если найдёт кого-то, кто подходит ей больше, чем я, то порадуюсь за неё. Значит, такая судьба.

----------

